# St Barts IVFers: Part 44



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

bookmarkin peeps xxxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Bookmarking,

Scheduled for EC on Monday, it's all looking good so far.  So fingers crossed.

Suzi


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Book Marking

Whoo hoo Suzie


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

good luck Suzia xxx

Good luck Stephy. mwwaahhhh xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Bart's just called EC is now on Tuesday.

Suzi


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

good luck hun, tuesday will be here before u know it.

lisa

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck 

Suzie and Stephy


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Good Luck Suzia and Steph for next week.

Finished at my job today! Now unemployed! Jeremy Kyle for me every day! No, got interview Monday!

I'm up at Barts 8.50 on Thursday for another scan xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck for scan star


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI everyone

Just bookmarking

Good luck all of you with appointments for coming week xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies just book marking xx

suzia goodluck hun xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

ladies any of ur went had salmon bit on teh paper when wiping went on to have a BFP? had it on day3,4,8,9,11,12  days past transfer so far. not much but because i use white paper i can see it. its not jely either its with the crione.

still got lots of clear cm and af pains?

star at least u can rest now 

anyone have any good plans for this weekend?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all 

Jess hope Its stopped hon

Star you ok 

Stephy has AF come yet


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Jesse4ever - I had salmon colour, this sounds bit gross but if you putyour finger up and wiped it on white tissue is it like pinky clumpy crinone? as I had that right till few days before OTD.

I have been shopping today  Job hunting will start again Monday but found a great paid job just for 4 months! That would be lovely! Then I can sell my jewellery at weekends on stalls!

I out to dinner tonight, had really bad runs last night (TMI) apparently common in early days!?

Has anyone else on here who's had BFP's had scan at 5 weeks and if so do you remember how big embryo was, I am still worrying thay ours maybe has stopped growing or something? 2mm just seems small for sites I've found?

x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi hun this is what i use to go on.

By the sixth week of pregnancy, your developing baby is 2 to 4 mm long. You may have even gained a few pounds at this point. However, if you have been nauseated or not eating well you might have lost weight.

this is a really good web site

http://www.i-am-pregnant.com/Pregnancy/calendar/week/5

hope this helps.

lisa
xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

does that mean in normal pregnancy or IVF? As if I was normal pregnancy id be say 7 weeks pregnant but really bean is only 5 weeks old? My pregnancy book at 5 weeks pregnant for normal pregnancy means bean is only 3 weeks! its so confusing!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star hun, ur bean is the right size for the weeks, please dont worry.
i e know easier said then done, but 2mm is normal size, any bugger and i would have said its too big.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Jesse4ever, I didn't realise everything would still be a constant worry but I guess it will be with everything we all go through to get there!

I was wonder why they scan you so early and worry you, why not just scan at 7 weeks when they think a heartbeat should be there!?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

its a bfn for me, totaqlly gutted


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

jesse hun      im so sorry.  next time will b ur time hun xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

So sorry Jesse   xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

So sorry Jesse4ever, take some time to relax, next time will be here soon.

Suzi


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Evening all

jess so sorry hon   I am sure next time hon , please take time to be upset and get yourself to gether and we are here for you .

Hi everyone


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

well i am going to call barts tomorrow once i have done the finaltest which i know is negative, and try and get a private appointment asap, i dont know why this has failed so i want to ask why. hopefully june/july we can try again, idea i would like may/june but i know there wl is very long, that is if i can get a private appointment at all.

i am so deaperate to become pg again, since losing jesse its all i have wanted, to feel that hapyness again, that hope.

lisa
xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xxx

jesse so soz hun   have a rest and nice bit of cake hun xxx hope you get started soon xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

zoie do you remember your 1st scan?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

yes i do hun i went at 7 weeks i refused to have the standard 6 week scan they give! reason for this is 1= at 6 weeks you cant always get a hb 2= cause when i fell pregs beforehand i had a 5 week scan and all was good but then at 8 weeks scan baby had died at 6+4 so wanted to get over that hurdle hun. tbh! you seem ok hun but i would ask for another scan at 7 weeks just so you know theres a hb ect! its wierd they did a scan at 5 weeks! cause its very early! perhapes they thought you might have been 6 weeks? have they called you back for another scan?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Zoie.  The thing is I am so confused, on the calculator thing on here it worked out at the scan last Thursday I was 7 weeks and 1 day (5 weeks 1 day from EC plus 2 weeks added on) but on my letter they gave me to give to doctor it said I was 5 weeks pregnant?

Now if I was 5 weeks 2mm is about right but if I was 7 weeks as calculated then 2mm is way to small?

So confused, have a scan next Thursday but i am already pulling my hair out, just dont get it!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

when you test on your test date you are classed as 4 weeks pregnant! same as everyone! so if you can remember your test date then go from that! also on here there is a due date calculater it asks you to put in your egg collect date and works its out for ya! its on the home page! but basically all ladies are 4 weeks pregnant on the day they are ment to test! you can be abit behind or forward depending on if you have had a late implanter or a early one! if the letter they gave you to give to your gp says 5 weeks then thats what you are measureing! so therefore thats what you are this can change when you have another scan cause you could have a growth spurt ect! the main thing is to relax and wait till next scan! cant really do much till then! 
oh also if you had blasts put back then that can make you further gone! i had 3 day transfer and was right on que!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Zoie  I had 3 day transfer too.  If I count 4 weeks already then + from my OTD then I should have been 6 weeks 5 days when I had the scan? I just think it's not good news and I just want to know as I am making myself ill with worry, it just doesnt add up :-(


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

KELLS71, i called Miss Tozar for an appointment today and i have this thursday, is that clinic easy to find? i dot understand why we cant see her at barts still.

lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*kitten80* - Sorry it wasn't the result you'd hoped for. Not long now till your appointment, though.

*stephyandmatt* - I hope the op goes okay tomorrow. I will be thinking of you.

*suzia* - I hope EC goes okay tomorrow.

*star888* - I hope the scan goes okay on Thursday.

*jesse4ever* - So sorry it didn't work :-(

*AFM:* Not much to report. My friend has her 3rd down-reg scan tomorrow and we're all crssing our fingers for good news so we can move forward.

Mandy xxx


----------



## mrs khan (Oct 26, 2009)

hi 
good luck suzi.
my EC is also on tuesday in barts hopital.may be we will togather dear.
mrs khan


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Good luck everyone for for EC's, scans and ops this week. 

xxx


----------



## mrs khan (Oct 26, 2009)

good luck stephy .
mrs kha


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps

How are we this lovely sunny day spring is here


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi ladies,

its nice seeing some sun.

i have a private follow up appointment on thursday, so hopefully it will go well, and get back on the waiting list.

good luck steph tomorrow hope the op goes well.

mandy fingers crossed u can finally move on.

lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*mrs khan* - Good luck for tomorrow x

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck Mrs Khan 

Hope its not a long waiting list jess good luck 

I have so many things planned before mine  so it will fly bye.


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Good luck with all scans, ops and egg collections this week - it sounds like it is abusy one!!

*Lisa* - Sorry you didn't get a positive result. Where do you have to go and see her? I went to her women's outpatients clinic at Barts, but just in a different part of the building, but it was not a private appointment. You were very lucky to get an appointment that quick. Did you manage to speak to her on the phone or did you e-mail her?

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lisa i hav to go to her private clinic near harly street, barts aint even got back to me regading a follow up so they aint in no rush, there appointments are end of july.august now and then there is a  4 month wait or ivf after u have ur follow up. i dont have 9 months as i turn 40 in jan i am then too old, so this is my only way around it.


lisa do u know roughly u will be starting again

lisa
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps 

How is your evening


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hello kitten,

quite here tonight, still trying to come to terms with a negative result. trying to look forward and i am hoping after thursday i will be able to.

hows ur evening been?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Jess 

Yes you do feel A bit raw for a while plus I felt betrayed by my own body if that makes sence but now feeling   for 2nd go and just enjoying me time with DH  , and he sedused me this morning


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten i feel a failure, i couldnt keep jesse a live and let 2 perfect embies die.

that wsa our second go so if the 3rd fails then we have nothing 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jess     you are not a failure honey your body is just getting ready for the best baby in the world because you deserve it, I am a big believer in everything happens for a reason so please don't think of yourself as a failure


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i am now scared if this last goes fails then we wont be having a baby.

barts aint even got back to me, as far as they know i dont have a follow up yet.

we really thought jesse was our miracle baby 

lisa
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You should have a letter with in a week of letting them no hon keep chasing them.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

in that case i ahve a long wait, well i would hav the follow up on thursday.
no idea what hey could do different as i had 2 grade 1 embies back. ok would have been nice to have some frozen so we would do FET.

kitten what cycle u had? lp or sp?

lisa
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

LP and I have to have that again I surpose as no frosties


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten did u respond well to a LP?

not sure if a sp would make any difference, i guess they will tell u on ur follow up.

lisa
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I d/r for 13 days and they said I was ready for stimms but it took me a while for follies to grow I only got 14 follies and on the 3rd scan only 1 was at 22mm and the rest were under 18mm but they decided to go ahead on the following tuesday for ec which was 4 days later I had a grade 1 4 cell on day 2 transfer still BFN, they said they didn't like the way I responded to drugs and were going to up them next time.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i am wondering if its becasue i was stimming so long and the fact the eggs were over mature the outer area was too think o the embies couldnt break out. that is a question i will ask.

i had a scan on wednesday,friday,monday,wednesday and then ec on friday on the second scan which was day 11 i had 1 folliw 25mm that didnt go no more at the scans, not sure if it did after that. but on the mondy b4 ec the nurses said i was ready, the consultant wanted to stimm me for anoteher 2 days at a lower rate. on the last scan on wednesday i had mainly all follies at 26,25,25,24,23,23,21,18 so to me the bigger ones were mre then likey over mature. but i can only guess that.

if they are left longer that does then the area outside becomes too thick. i dont know weather to ask for a sp next time. i guess i see what miss tozar says on thursday.

how many days did u stimm?

lisa
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think it maters if they are overly mature   but ask anyway

You had some biggys didn't you


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

they were big yes and out of that 2 grade 1 8 and 7 that went back, the others were 6,5,4 but i was told they couldt be frozen. and i really would like to freze some next time, if this dont work we will have nothing. and cant afford £4k for a fresh cycle.

lisa
xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just been keeping up with my mate Jesse4ever   Again I am so sorry that you got a BFN, please dont feel a failure... Its hard not to I know. But its not your fault. Trying again after losing a baby is sooo hard, our hopes are just that much higher.

As you are 39, have you thought about assistied hatching, sometimes in 'older' women the zona pellucida (the eggs outer shell) can be harder then normal. Making it very hard for the embryos to hatch (which they do aged 5/6 days). In assistied hatching they lasor a small area of the embryos just before ET. This makes it easier for them to implant.

Also sometime eggs can be to 'mature' but unless they told you after EC, Its nothing to worry about. Make sure you write your questions down when you go to your follow up. As you will forget, trust me I have had 3.. and now write things down.

Have a look at this thread, it may help with things to ask... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh I didn't no they can harden the shell the older you get   how birzarr 

Hi Skybreeze  

4K is a lot of money I don't have that sort of money to hand.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

kitten80 said:


> Oh I didn't no they can harden the shell the older you get  how birzarr
> 
> Hi Skybreeze
> 
> 4K is a lot of money I don't have that sort of money to hand.


Its just another thing that goes along with infertility and IVF!! Worth asking though if you have had a failed cycle. 
4k is a bargin for us... My next cycle is 7k!

N xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Here is more info about it >> http://www.advancedfertility.com/hatching.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Natlie,

i am just so confused at the moment, as barts will look at it as it was sucessful as i had good embies. one thing i will ask is about assisted hatching next time. also would i be better off with a sp.

natalie i know the road u have been down is very similar to mine, why will it cost £7k??

lisa
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lisa

SP may suit you better! Worth ago I think, something to chat about with a consultant. 

Its 7k because thats how much it is at the Lister. Very expensive but worth it, they are one of the best Clinics in the UK. 
I am also having immune testing which bumps the price up! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

7K    WOW that a lot of money

I am 30 this year do you think this would be the case with me about my embys going hard?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Natalie,

i had thought if i go private woud i stick with barts, they are good when ur going through tx, but **** otherwise, and i know if ur private u get treated better.

natalie, i so hope when u do go for it it works, it has to work  

lisa
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Kitten ~ Its shown that the older you get the 'worse' your eggs get, But poor egg quaility doesnt really become a issue until over 35. BUT!!! I am 25 and been told I have poor egg quaility. I personally think everyone is different. 

Chat about it with your consultant... AH might help you, but then as you have only had one cycle if might just be 'bad luck'.   I have had 4 cycles so more of an issue with me. 

Dont panic, its just something to look into... I would say try and push for blasts as well, as the success rate is higher. There is alots that can be changed in your second cycle... First go is always a bit hit and miss.  

Lisa ~ Thanks hun, we wil get there again I am sure of it. Just have to try and hope!!   

Natalie xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps 

Do you understand about lutral phase?

Yes thats what they told me that 95% of the first time don't work


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten sorry i dont, 

i know with all ivf its hit or miss, i just hope we are all lucky nxt go, it will be my last go, both cyces ive have no frosties so the chances this go are slim too.

lisa
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

its so unfair I think but never fear we will be pg this year   when do you think you will start again?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

if thats at me, i dont know as it depends on barts, if i follow what they say then it wont be untill december, so there isno way i will have a baby this year, i really thought after least year this would be better. i guessed wrong.

if my private appointment goes well then maybe july/august hoping more june/july but i dont think that will be the case. just wait untill thursday.

lisax


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

kitten80 said:


> Hi peeps
> 
> Do you understand about lutral phase?


What the question hun?!

Lisa ~ Hopefully your follow up goes well Thursday and you can get going in the summer.   

N xxx

Ps hope you all dont mind me posting!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well lets just hope your wrong and you start earlyier because don't no about you but waiting is not my strong point   but what will be will be.

Skybreeze a lady on other thread was saying about upping progesterone in there lural phase so it gives emby's more time to settle   I think this is if your trying o natral


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten, i am really bad at waiting. ok i am having some work done on my house thursday/friday and then having some new rads fitted and then i will need to decorate but i dont hand about, that will get me to the end of march, then nothing, so i so hope i can get in sooner, i now everyone wants tx asap but i am worried i will be turning 40 and i really wouldnt want to do tx once 40.

we will start to save up so if this cycle fails then we will have 1 private go so another reason to get the next go around the 3 to 4 month mark. as 2 months doing a cycle and then if that fails then i am looking at dec/jan for a private go.
grrrr why did it have to fail 

i am not very patient at all 

lisa
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

barts told me an appointment has been made for my follow up, so i called the call centre to see when it is and its the 1st of july, so if there is a 5 month wait then for tx it wont be untill december  so deends on when af will be i might be over 40 and then depends on blood test it took be 3 months to get clear bloods before starting.

barts out of tx are **** 

lisa
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh hon  sorry  mind you thats about right with the wait  try keep self busy and well for next time thats what I am doing  , mind you I am nakered after last nights weights and this morning when DH sedused me


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

kitten80 said:


> Skybreeze a lady on other thread was saying about upping progesterone in there lural phase so it gives emby's more time to settle  I think this is if your trying o natral


I have just posted on that thread  Its very interesting, dont you think. I do think its worht ago. I am going to try it this cycle. My LP is anything from 10 to 14 days. This month it was 11 day, so this month I am going to use my clearblue monitor and start cyclogest 9dpo.

I have 30 cyclogest left from losing my baby last year. 
So they are just sitting there.

N xxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten, the wrong part after that is the 4 to 5 month wait to start tx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jess

Sky breeze I do think its a good idea but I think I will wait till my body is back tonormal I don't want to start that stress again as my AF  all over the place.

My DH is a pillock I wont go into what he has done but he is a pillock, and he said there is some good news my exercize bike came so we can do our morning cardio together now, oh flippin Joy


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning ladies

Lisa - I am expecting to start my next tx (ICSI this time) in June / July, 4-5 months from my follow up which was late Feb. How did you manage to contact amanda Tozer - phone or e-mail?


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry, too early - I pressed post before I had finished!!

*Lisa* - I turn 38 in a couple of weeks so have alittle more time to play with, but not much!! Good luck for Thurs with your appointment

*Kitten & Skybreeze* - hope you are both well?

Hi to everyone else

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI lisa
yeah it was via email, well her website at her private clinic, as my follow up is 1st of july, which is 18 weeks away. not being funny they should do them within a couple of weeks of ur fail cycle as people have questions they want answering, and 18 week is a long time to wait for them.

do u feel ready to go again now lisa?  my af is starting now, dreading it a little as i am hoping it wont be too heavy or painful. expecially i am out for at least 4 hours in london tomorrow.

lisa
x


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know how our EC went yesterday.  We got 17 eggs, 15 were mature and 9 fertilized.  So we may have ET on Friday unless they decide to take it to Blastocyst, but we won't know until Friday.

Mrs. Khan, hope your went well too.

Suzi


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

well done suzia 17 eggs is good and for 9 to fertalize is great, good luck for friday.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

wow Suzie what dose was you on   well done honey

Jess I do agree with you on the wait for follow up as we do have questions and want to no why it failed  

Hi Lisa, lisa ,skybreeze , Stephy, Star 

Star you getting excited to seeing your beenie again


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning kitten. how r u today?

miss tozar emailed me  might not be seeing her tomorrow maybe next week, as she will see me as a private patient so we will see, rather have the apointment sooner then later tho.

star how u hun, only 1 more sleep and hoefully ur mind will be at rest, everything crossed hun xxx

steph, any news, r u home yet, hopefully on the road to recovery and back to ivf asap 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Some man just tried to get me to break security rules I think I peed him off when he realised when I don't give in


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

oh that aint good, u dont go around breaking security  r u at work kitten?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yer   but I have noone looking over my shoulder to see what I am doing.

Some men tho they think if they put on a flerty tone we all cave   well not me sunny jim


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

at least its something to help pass ur day lol. i must admit when i was on a 2ww i did become adicted to this site, well cycle buddies, whic i have left now, mainly sticking in here tho. i dont know if i even want to join another buddie threat as they all seem to get bfp and  didnt .... sorry still feeling sorry for myself. af showing uo aint helped i guess.

lisa
x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys im back at home and resting up, they didnt end up doin the laproscopy but did everything through me lala    so im very sore and feel quite ill, it took me a while to come round from surgery and i was sick also so thats not gd,  i didnt eat for 24 hours cz i was to ill when i come out so finally ate this morning but me throat is really sore from where they put the tube down    im glad its all over now tho so just waitin to hear if i can start tx again on me next cycle which will b around 10th apirl so fingerscrossed xx

how r u all xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

hi steph gald you're ok. whats a laproscopy and why didnt they do it?

Hope you recover quickly.

Hi all, very anxious about tomorrow, fingers crossed all is ok, my DP cannot come so I am going with my ma!  Hopefully that will be my last visit to Barts for a while.

Sorry not been on lately, been busy job hunting and job centre!

Love to all,

Star x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow Stephy you are so brave I do not like the thought of somthing down my throut


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

stephy glad ur home, and hopefully feeling better.
when wil u hear when u can start tx??

star fingers crossed its good news tomorrow xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Lisa, me too x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*suzia* - That's a fab number! I hope you get a really good one for et.

*stephyandmatt* - Sorry it was a tough recovery but at least the surgery is over now. I know how you feel with the sore throat as I remember that from when I had my appendix out. It took about a week for my throat to feel totally normal again. A good excuse to eat lots of ice-cream, though  I hope you can start tx again soon.

*star888* - I hope everything goes okay tomorrow. I will be thinking of you x

*AFM:* We've had bad news again, my friend had another scan yesterday and although the cyst has reduced in size, her hormone levels are still too high. So she has to go back again next Tuesday! So another week to wait. It's really frustrating, but theres nothing we can do and it's no one's fault so we just have to wait. I seem to be suddenly getting lots of symptoms from the Buserelin which is odd. Until now, I haven't had many side-effects eyt this cycle but I've suddenly started feeling really tired and getting lots of headaches :-(

I hope everyone else is well.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes the head aches are bad Firebolt could not get rid of myn  , sorry about friend


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

[fly]I AM SOOOOOO FRUSTRATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/fly]     

Called Barts on Monday (did you know they have a new system?)

So they said that a nurse would call me within 48 hours to book me in for the scan as Sunday was day 1 and I need a scan on day 10 (Tuesday).

So nothing's happened... I've chased today and spent 30 mins on hold.

I still don't know if I am going medicated or non-medicated. If it's medicated then this month has fupped up so another month delay.

OMG I am sooooo upset and annoyed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Bellini  barts are poor when it comes to inbetween treatment, there contact is really bad. i so hope u get sorted in time.

star sending lots of luck for tomorrow. hope u come out with a massive smile on ur face 

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

god luck for ur scan 2day star i will b thinkin of u and i cant wait to here how it has gone xxx

mornin everyone else xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck Star  

Hi Stephy  

Bellini they are a bit of a pain when it comes to getting back to you I emailed on my day 1 which was a saturday by monday still no reply so I phoned they said they would call back 24 hrs later so wednesday I phoned they said they will get in touch they emailed me late wedneday afternoon.  

Hi Jess how you feeling today hon


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten hows u huni?  im feelin a little sick and i have pains in my tum cz af dicided to show the morning of my surgery so i was quite    so i have sore tum from being scrapped and proded and poked and cz af likes to make its self known to me    god i feel poo, but at least my throat is not as sore as it was yesterday.


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini* - *hugs* Their communication is terrible. Have you tried emailing the Fertility Nurses email? I've found that a better way to contact them than the phone. I hope they call you soon and sort things out.

*star888* - Thinking of you today x

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am good thanks Stephy getting in shape for when I go to Go Ape in june


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning ladies,

thinking of u star 

stephy af has a habbit of doing that, coming when u really dont want it, and if u want it it wont come  hope u feel better soon.

hows work kitten?

bellini, i woud email them too its the only way to get a reply.

as for me, still dontknow if i am going to london today or what i wil do now, Miss Tozar has not got back to me yet 

hope u have a good day.

lisa
x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Still no heartbeat  has grown from 1.9mm to 3.9mm and they saw the yolk sac today but still not heartbeat and no one I saw seemed very positive at all! They were expecting to see heartbeat today I think but still nothing 

I am back next Thursday again, but it doesnt seem very good! I questioned with the nurse Franscesa surely if its doubled in size it's progressing and 1st she said no it can be hormones amking it grow, then she said later on well it is progressing! Just another week of stress and worry now but I just came out feeling really low, no one made me feel positive at all! It's so bloody hard as I just dont know whats going on!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star hun   i no its not wot u wanted to here or see but u have to keep    untill next week im sure ur little one is fine. i no easier said then done. but u no we r all here for u xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh star hun i am so sorry, u would be what 7 weeks now? by all rights there should be a hb but i know some ladies there HB are not seen untill 8 weeks so there is still time, lets hope its just a slow showing itself.

Its good its grown, and i know that dont help  you now.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Honey   I feel for you thats it I am making sure I don't have scan till I am 8 weeks. does this mean your now 6 weeks Star?

Jess My work is boring me  , hope they call you soon hon  

Bellini keep bugging them


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yup I am 6 weeks but the cod said gestational sac is 6+5 and embryo 6 weeks but I only had EC 6 weeks and 1 day ago.

So I am only 6 weeks which some people have said too early but I just dont know, im gonna try just chill out for a week and leave the job hunting etc for after then.

They seem to think I may have a bleed before then so Im just so confused!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

did they say y u would have a bleed hun? i dont get that


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

well a bleed would be miscarrying  But i just read somewhere a fetal heart is not normally shown till 5mm but ours was only 3.9mm today so maybe just too small?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I think I'm being forgotten about...

Just called AGAIN and you just get this new guy on reception who said he's passed my last 2 messages on but I'm still waiting.

Today is CD5... seriously I am getting the right ump.

If I was going medicated then surely I'd start DRing/HRT by now?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star hun, i dont want to put a dampner on things but if EC qA 6 week ago that would make u 8 weeks

barts are not dealing with this very good, have u not had anyblood tests done to check HCG

i am so hoping u have a late grower there and everything works out well.

lisa
xxx

bellini email the nurses. its the only way.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

jesse4ever said:


> star hun, i dont want to put a dampner on things but if EC qA 6 week ago that would make u 8 weeks
> 
> barts are not dealing with this very good, have u not had anyblood tests done to check HCG
> 
> ...


I have... twice! I am sooo frustrated!

Star - sending you lots of positive vibes hun. I really don't know what's going on at Barts at the moment... they were really good last year during my ICSI but they've really dropped the ball this month.

Can you not ask your GP to do a blood test for you?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I questioned that with the doctor and I said so am i 8 weeks pregnant and he said no you are 6 weeks and this is exact from the time of EC and the scan confirmed this.  

I just dont know anymore i feel like giving up with it all, I really didnt think it would be this hard! 

My appointment was 8.50 and i didnt go in till about 9.50, I too have lots all faith now too, come out just feeling crap!


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

star888 - I am so sorry you didn't get any definite answers today.

When we had our m/c, we paid for a private scan at our local Spire hospital. The consultant there was fantastic and spent lots of time with us explaining what he saw on the scan etc. I think it cost about £80 but was well worth the money.

The consultant said it's a common mistake that clinics count the weeks from ec. It is definitely supposed to be counted from 2 weeks before ec because the day of ec is when they put the egg and the sperm together, so that is the same as the day of conception in natural pregnancy. And you always count from 2 weeks before the day of conception (which is usually about the same as the lmp in natural pregnancy - although there can be a difference of a few days).

I'm really sorry, Star, but you absolutely should be around 8 weeks pregnant now. Barts have given you the wrong information (which wouldn't be the first time in my experience).

I feel awful saying this, and I really don't want to be the one to say it, but I feel you deserve someone to be honest with you. It really doesn't look good that the embryo is measuring so small and there's no heartbeat. You definitely should be about 8 weeks pregnant by now (give or take a few days). If you can afford it, I would highly recommend getting a second opinion from somewhere like a Spire hospital.

I'm not saying that it's over, because it certainly isn't. But I feel you should try for a second opinion because Barts really are just fobbing you off at the moment.

*BIG HUGS* I really feel for you and I'm so sorry to have to be so straight with you :-(

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Star I really hope all is ok    , are you ok hon


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Not really, but not much i can do really, I guess we all go through something **** at some point, guess now is my time!

ill be ok, prob stay off here for a bit till i know either way.

Take care all xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

take care star will b thinkin of u xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tke care will be thinking of you let us no when you have good news


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - I hope you're okay. And I really hope my previous post hasn't upset you. I've been thinking about it all afternoon and don't know if it was the right thing to be so honest? I don't want you to be upset, but I also don't want you to be misled by Barts.

You could request a HCG level check. Your GP may be happy to do this for you. They will take blood and see what your HCG levels are and then take blood again in 2-3 days to see if the levels are going up.

In my opinion, Barts should monitor their patients better in early pregnancy. I felt quite abandoned when we had our m/c which is why we paid for a private scan. A lot of clinics do blood tests as standard to check the HCG levels are rising, but Barts don't do them at all.

I really am sorry for what you're going through. I would still highly recommend getting a second opinion if you can afford it. It's not nice to be left in limbo for a whole week.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning all,

hope everyone is doing ok. another nice sunny day today looking forward to when its warmer 

i no have my follow up on the 16th of march so that aint too bad  private appointment tho. shame barts dont offer them that fast.


lisa
xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

MOrning, hope everyone is ok.

Suzia, sounds like a good number you got, good luck xxx

Starr, try and remain positive,  , i know its hard but try and stay strong xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Jess4zak x

I had a major cry yesterday and this morning and in a way preparing for the worst now but I guess 'what will be will be!'  Hate that saying but it's out of my hands now and I just have to wait to see what they say next Thursday.

Does anyone know what happens if you were to miscarry to having FET and time lines? x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

jesse4ever - That's great - not too long to wait until your appointment. It sucks that you have to pay to get a good service. But we did the same and were able to start our next round of treatment much quicker than we would have done if we'd waited for an NHS appointment.

star888 - I'm so sorry for what you are going through. I hope the next few days go quickly for you and that Thursday brings you some much needed answers. I think with FET that you can get started much quicker. But they do like you to have three periods between a m/c and the next transfer. Although they counted my m/c as one period, then one in-between, then I started treatment again on the 3rd bleed. BUT please don't worry about that now. Just concentrate on looking after yourself and see what Thursday brings x

AFM: Nothing to report. Still waiting around and really really hoping that my friend's scan goes okay on Tuesday so we can start the next stage. At least the Buserelin side effects seem to have calmed down again now.

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Me too Firebolt! TBH I was very upset after reading your post yesterday but like you say maybe someone should just be honest with me!  I'd rather Barts had told me more than they did but that's what they are like.

I'm not very hopeful for next Thursday but I am kinda doing my grieving now, but until I get told either way I am still in limbo and I cant stand that! I was going to pay for a private scan today but then I thought whats the point, I might as well wait till Thursday to see where I am at then and go from there.

Did you miscarry naturally? I have a wedding tomorrow for DP's sister and thats going to be hard seeing everyone, but after that im just going to rest till Thursday as they said.

If it's bad news thursday (which it sounds like it will be) I will get stuck into exercise and losing weight so when we start again the weight I out on is not as bad as how much i put on this time!

Why is life so unfair, I have been made redundant too and cant face working again yet till I know its all over or not, so thats stressing me out too! I just feel like going away until I start again!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning 

Star I really feel for you honey I am   its ok, I keep trying to see what my gut is telling me but getting nothing  .

Firebolt hello

Stephy you ok luv,had a blond joke come though by my aunt who is blond  , ok here go's ...A blond comes into work and her college say's oh you sound ruff , she said I have had a sore thout the brunett say's oh I no a good way of getting rid of that my Husband told me to give him a BJ and the next day it was gone you should try it, so the next day she came in and the brunett say's oh you sound much better ,the blond said yes your advise was good , your Husband was surprised you sugested it but pleased you did.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten that is classic lol  that was very funny.

im feelin quite sick 2day    and i hate this feelin. im gonna go have a lovely shower soon maybe that will make me feel better.

star hun    and   and   for next week xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Glad you liked it


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi ladies.

star hun, i can tell u about a lady who has had similar to you. they had fet, had a scan 2 weeks after otd. at the scan they said i see 2 sacks but no hb. went back next week for a scan and the same again. she repeated a further scan and still nothing had changed. she saw no rump or pole tho. when she was classed as 11wks she started to bleed and mc naturally. she goes for her next fet end of this month, she had to wait for 3 natural af's.

but having said that, ur bean is growing so there is some hope, please just see how next weeks goes.

kitten that joke made me chuckle

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hang on in there Star   

I wonder if the Early Pregnancy Unit at your local hospital will see you and do the blood test?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks all, means a lot xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star might be worth asking, about a blood test, barts are **** at doing them. if ur hcg is going up well then i would say u have a good one.

figers crossed xxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Well ladies

5 days, 4 very tearful phone calls, 2 emails and a threat of me calling the fertility unit manager later.... I am FINALLY booked in for my scan !!!

I am in on Monday at 11.50!!!

My FET is going to be natural but I'm going to ask for Crinone pessaries to support my progesterone as I know it's on the low side.

Anyone else going then?

Love (a relieved) Bellini xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI bellini,

wow at last. glad u finally got through to them.

good luck for your scan on monday.

lisa
xx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know we are PUPO now.  Had 2 6 cell, grade 2 embies put back this morning.  It was much smoother this time, so having the hysteroscopy in between treatments was worth it and no stress the embryos.

Suzi


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - I hope you forgive me for being so honest yesterday. It's all I've thought about the last 24 hours! But although you're measuring small for dates, at least it is growing. So you never know. A blood test would give you the clearest answer. I don't understand why Barts never offer them. I did miscarry naturally. We paid for a private scan at a Spire hospital because we just needed to know. They had much better equipment than Barts and the consultant (who scanned me himself) could see everything very clearly. He confirmed that the embryo had stopped growing and that my lining was thinning out (which meant my HCG levels were dropping, which we already knew). On his advice, I came off the meds and I miscarried naturally the following day. Not the greatest experience of my life, but I guess we all have to go through these things. I really really hope that Thursday brings better news for you. Whatever happens, we are all here for you x

*stephyandmatt* - I hope you feel better soon x

*Bellini* - Woohoo! You got there in the end. It makes me so angry that Barts leave people in limbo all the time. How hard is it to return a phone call or email? We've put up with their rubbish for the last 1.5 years and it drives me crazy! Sorry for the rant, but I just get so fed up with them and I hate seeing that they're just as bad with everyone else as they have been with us! Bellini, I really hope this cycle works for you.

*suzia* - Congrats in being PUPO!! I hope the next 2 weeks pass quickly for you x

Mandy xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Sorry ain't posted for a few days - been busy.

Star - I know exactly how you feel as have been in your situation twice with natural BFP's and it is awful. I wanted to drown my sorrows but couldn't just in case and had to hold on for weeks before I knew a final result. Just a note of caution about HCG levels - they can stlil be high and continue to rise even if you are going to miscarry. I know this from a time I ended up in A &E - they did bloods and HCG were higher than time before but I still miscarried. HCG levels can take a while to come down after a miscarriage due to level of hormones still in your system and your body adjusting so I don't know that this is a good indication. Hard as it is, I think the best thing you can do is sit tight and wait for another week to pass as you may not get a definitive answer before then, no matter what tests / scans you do. My thoughts and love really do go out to you at this time, but just try and stay calm and keep busy. Do you have some support for Thursday's scan?xxx

Glad things are moving in a positive direction for (almost) everyone else

Lots of love
Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Lisa  

Suzie whoo hoo PUPO  

Star


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Kitten

How are you?
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pretty good thanks you


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Have been trying to keep up with everyone in the background while waiting for AF to arrive, well she showed herself on Tuesday, now just waiting for Barts to let me know when myb day 10 my scan is but at the moment they are trying to find my file! It is apparently with Miss Tozer following my appointment with her a couple of weeks ago, getting a bit anxious now that I wont get a scan appointment in time to have my ET this cycle so Bellini, good luck with your scan on Monday, have a look for my file please!!! lol I know how you feel at the moment, trying to get Barts to reply is a nightmare sometimes, but I am sure it will be fine and will all be sorted out in time so am trying not to stress about it. 

         to us all.


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Snow White 94* - Good luck! I hope everything goes okay for you and I hope Barts find your file!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning  peeps 

Snow white hope you get your appointment soon


----------



## mrs khan (Oct 26, 2009)

hi 
just hear book marking.im 2ww.goodluck suzi and cathy. 
mrs khan


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Mrs Khan    

Morning all

Star hope your ok honey  

Stephy you ok my love  

Suzie you good today  

Snow white you ok hon  

Firebolt  

Lisa


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning Kitten chick x

I'm ok, done lots of crying over weekend and I am kind of preparing myself for the worst Thursday but at the same time I havent given up all hope yet.

Hope you and everyone else is ok.

All those on 2WW good luck and stay relaxed, everyone else injecting hope all ok there and everyone in waiting, hope you are all fine too and lets hope these appointments are soon coming round!

On GMTV talking about infertilty now


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Star I am   for you honey


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Well, day 9 scan went well I think. I have a few small follies and 1 dominant folly that they are hoping will get bigger. ET looks to be either the end of this week or the weekend. Definately should be before Monday (they think).

OMG it's coming soooo quick.

Gotta start peeing on ov sticks from tomorrow.  Do you know that they tell you to do it first thing in the morning? That's different to what I've been told before.

Hey ho - they know though.

Am nervous and excited all at once.

Love Bellini xxx

Star - you okay hunny?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo hoo Bellini  its all go now


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Bellini, blimey that has come round quick! Are you doing FET is that why you do ovulation sticks.

So your wait to start treatment again has been pretty quick, 2 and half months is it? xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini* - That's great! How exciting. I've heard mixed opinions about using ovulation sticks on the morning/evening. If you have enough sticks, I would do both!

*star888* - Thinking of you x

*mrs khan* - Congrats on being PUPO! I hope the 2ww passes quickly for you.

*AFM:* My friend has her scan tomorrow. Please, please, please let this be it! I don't think I can take much longer on the Buserelin!! It's really starting to affect my moods now and I'm finding myself feeling really angry and irritable all the time. Not nice! I think my kids are wondering who has replaced their mum with the wicked witch of the west! *lol* I'm also getting constant headaches. I think my body is making up for the first few weeks when I had no symptoms!!

Hope everyone else is well?

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Firebolt   its horrible hon


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Good news finally got my scan appointment thru, bads news it that its on Wednesday, I thought it would be Thursday, as I cant make Wednesday as we are having a memorial service for my dear MIL who we lost to cancer last year so have asked them if I can go in on Thursday, now waiting to hear back from again. I dont know if they do scans on a Thursday so dont know if its going to be a problem, we will have to wait and see. 

Bellini thats good news I will only be a few days behind you hopefully! Problem I have next week is that I am not telling work that I am having treatment this time round, well no one apart from you all and my DH know, so I will have to go sick if ET is not on the 2 days holiday I have booked!! Never mind they will just have to cope without me. 

Mrs Khan - hope 2ww is not too stressful

Mandy - hope scan goes well tomorrow

Kitten 80 - keep positive

Thinking of eveyone else too,           for us all.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

evening guys hope ur all ok as for me im goin nuts      and gettin very frustrated        barts wont get back to me wiv a        re-start date and i think they r gettin the hump wiv me for keep pesterin them.  
i mean i have all the drugs and everythin that i need i just need them to tell me if i can start on day 21 which will b oon the 22nd march or if i have to wait till day 2 which will b around the 10th april  ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh  i really am goin mad guys

i really hope ur all doin better then me   xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Snow White 94* - I hope you manage to get the scan changed. They do scans every day Mon-Fri so it shouldn't be a problem unless they're fully booked. Sorry to hear about your MIL. I hope the memorial service goes well.

*stephyandmatt* - I hope you hear soemthing soon! When we were waiting to start this cycle, I didn't get the thumbs up to start on my Day 2 until the day of my Day 2!! They always leave everything till the last minute. I had been pestering them for a couple of weeks.

*AFM:* I'm sending loads of low-hormone vibes to my friend today! We spoke last night (until very late!) and are both really hopefull but we were hopeful last week aswell! I actually pointed her in the direction of this group last night so she might be reading this ... *waves*

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

They certenly dont rush do they and I don't think it helps us really as we get stressed, which is the opposit to what we are surpossed tobe  .

Hope your ok Stephy

Hope your Friend has got your Vibes Firebolt  

Star  

Snow white did you get Scan changed hon  

Me I am getting closer to appointment every day getting excited  .

Yesterday was a horrible day I had a massive row at work but everything need tobe said as this lady has been picking on me for years and I am normally a plasid little person that shrugs things off that she says to me but yesterday was it enough was enought.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten u go girl i hope u told her good and proper     , everyday is a step closer for u hun and it will b worth it   

im ok just gettin very frustrated but i will get there   

firebolt i hope ur friend recieved the vibes and u get to start the next step    

star hun i hope ur doin ok only a couple more days till u get some answers (great ones at that i  )      xx

belini hey hun hope ur gettin n ok   xx

snow white i really hope u get a different date for ur scan as im sure they will understand   

mrs khan  i hope ur doin well to hun and takin things easy      

and to anyone else i hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

She was frightend I'm telling ya I didn't like it but she had to be told.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

some people just need tellin sometimes    u did good in my book    xx  how are things today?

i have just emailed barts again (im not sure if i should have but i did   )  i dont want to **** them off but i just want a date (1 date) that cant b that hard to tell me can it ?  
it will eigther work in my favour and i get me answer or they will want to **** me off and make me wait    
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  im goin crazy


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

She seems edgy around me I think I must of really scared her all I wonted was for her to see I am not a push over anymore


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Good morning! We have good news!!!

My friend's scan went well yesterday and she started her stims last night! We're all so happy to be moving forward. Only problem is that Barts called me at 5pm and asked me to come in for another down-reg scan today at 1pm! Talk about short notice. Apparently the docs are concerned that my last down-reg scan was so long ago (about a month ago) and they don't want me to start the tablets until I've had another. But luckily I am going into London today anyway cos I'm going to a Ronan Keating concert tonight. So I've managed to jiggle my day around a bit (always a nightmare cos of juggling the childcare/school pick-ups etc) and I've told them I will try to get there for 1.30pm which is the best I can do.

But at least we're there now! As long as my scan goes okay today then we will be all set for ec and et in a couple of weeks!

Mandy xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Good news Mandy, I am sure it is a relief that you are moving forward.

Suzi


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good news Mandy


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yippee mandy thats fab news hun, i hope ur scan goes ok and that u have a fab time at the concert xx

mornin everyone else hows things?

i still havent heard and im startin to think bout movin clinics


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Stephy they are taking there time a bit I no they only have meetings in the afternoon.

I am ok now wasn't earlier Anxierty attack


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten    i hope ur ok xx  do u get them alot hun??


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Latley I have since 2ww   but I wil be ok


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya everyone

Hope all are doing ok.

Good luck with the 2ww to those that are pupo       

Lotsa love to everyone else, hope we get some good news on here soon.  Bring on the BFP's  

Take care xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps 

Hi jess

Star good luck for tomorrow hon   for you honey


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all

Can I join you please? 

I've been to Barts today for the IVF info session and have started my provera, so should start down-regging next week.

Looking forward to getting to know you all

Chelle
xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello ladies

star good luck for tomorrow, everything crossed for some good news.

Mandy well done on ur friend, silly question who is having the ET, will it be u and then give her the baby sorry got confused.

steph can u change clinics on the NHS?

welcome chelle, good luck with ur provera, are u having ivf? 

kitten, jess and everyone else hope ur ok.

i have made enquires about adoption today just incase my next goe fails.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome Chelle,  You are at the right place! We are all at different stages in our treatment and I am sure all of us will be happy to help you with any of your questions.

Where you from? 

Star x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Lisa,

I have a tiny bit of hope in me but expecting the worse!


----------



## mrs khan (Oct 26, 2009)

hi suzi and staphy how ur going 2ww.
good luck
h r u other .whats going on with u .no one cam long time here,
mrs khan


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

evening all 

Welcome chell 

Star you ok my love


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Kitten, 

I'm bloody scared! Please all pray for me at 10.30! xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

evenin all,  star hun u will b fine i will be   and sendin   ur way xx

kitten hows u xx

hey chelle welcome xx

mrs khan hope ur doin well xx

and everyone i have not mention i hope ur all fine and dandy xx


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Finally got a phone call this morning following a phone call and various emails, have my scan booked for 11.30 tomorrow, so fingers crossed all ok and we can just wait for me to ovulate and then we can start worrying about our 2 little frostes thawing out!!! The worrying is never ending in the world of IVF!!!

Star888 - good luck tomorrow, might see you in the waiting room tomorrow!!


    and     yo us all.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

thats good news Snow white.

Oh, I will wave!


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Jesse4ever - Yep now starting the IVF rollercoaster 

Star - I'm from Dereham in Norfolk. Good luck for tomorrow  

Chelle
xx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Mrs. Khan, still hanging in there as you know how crazy it can be on the 2ww, every twinge and bump causes worry.  But we are ok.

Welcome Chellebelle-hope you get on ok.

jesse4ever-We spoke to Guys and they told us that yes you can switch hospitals on the NHS, you need a referal.  I don't know much more than that as we decided to stay with Barts as we had to have surgery before our 2nd attempt and we wanted to be with Mandy Tozer as she knows us and knows what she wanted with the surgery. So for us it was worth the waiting list.  All you can do it ask really.

Hope the rest of you are doing well.

Suzi


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

good luck star will b thinking of u hun   xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I tried to get back on here last night and it wouldn't let me   so sorry I didn't reply.

Star I am   for you my sweet 

Hi everyone


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

morning kitten i had the same prob last night i went to reply and it cut me off and bring up the web page grrrrrrrrr just glad all is ok this morning cz i need my ff fix lol i think im an addict


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep me to   I love all my FF


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Chellebelle* - Welcome  Good luck with your treatment.

*jesse4ever* - Don't worry, it's not a silly question. My friend is having the egg collection and the egg will be fertilised with her husband's sperm. Then the embryo will be transferred into me and I will (*hopefully*) look after it for 9 months and then give it back 

*Snow White 94 * - Glad you finally got there! Hope the scan goes okay today.

*star888* - Thinking of you today x x x

*AFM: * Yesterday was a bit crazy! Barts asked me to be there before 2pm but we missed our train and got there at 2.15pm! The doctors were all in a meeting so I though I was going to be asked to come back another day, but Debbie (the senior nurse who always deals with us) pulled one of the doctors out to do my scan! *lol* I felt really bad but they didn't seem to mind. Scan went well and I started the tablets last night! I'm back in next Wednesday for a lining check and then hopefully ec and et will be the following week.

In non-IVF news, I went to see Ronan Keating at the Royal Albert Hall last night and managed to get a hug and a kiss on the cheek from him!! It was like being 14 again 

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

im in a very good mood this morning     

this may be (tmi) but me and matt hadnt   in a fair while but this morning well wot can i say it was the 1st time since my op and it was amazing       it felt so right and i didnt need to b scared (cz i thought it would hurt after what i had done but it was fine and it didnt hurt )


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo Stephy you go girl  

Firebolt What was it like   Ronan will be in billericay soon at the Ivory bar might go see if I can nab a kiss


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

How did you manage that Mandy? Did you get to go back stage?

Chelle
xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

mandy that must of been great hun did u go weak at the knees when he kissed ur cheek    
and i just wanted to say that u must be an amazing friend (well u are)  and what u r doin for ur friend is prob the best thing in the world    xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh I think she is very brave and we would be lucky to have a friend like mandy


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yes indeedy    that is a true friend and theres nothing better  

kitten what r u doing for ur 30th i couldnt help but notice ur tickers


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Havin a   whoo hoo your welcome to come


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

that sound fun hun, where u havin it??


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

just round the corner from me in hutton there will be food and Karioke


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

that sounds like great fun i may well pop up n celebrate wiv ya    but my memory is like i fish so remind me near the time


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI everyone, hope you all ok.

Just wanted to let starr know am thinking of her  ^hugme


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yer star hun hope ur ok as i no ur scan was at 10:50 so im hopin no news is good news or ur stll in there or still waitin.
hun we are all thinkin of u    and loads of     xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*stephyandmatt* - Glad to hear you had a nice morning ;-)

Thanks girls for the lovely comments. I am really looking forward to helping my friends have their baby. I was very lucky to conceive quickly and easily with my own babies. It really upsets me that so many people struggle and it makes me angry at how difficult the IVF and surrogacy processes are in this country. I can't imagine what you ladies go through and if I can help just one couple then I'll feel like I've done something. I wish there was more I could do.

As for Ronan ... !! I've always been a big Boyzone fan and used to watch them all the time in concert when I was a teenager and I met them when I was about 14 (at the time it was the best day of my life! *lol*) I still see them every time they tour, and Ronan when he tours solo. I must admit I was really upset when Steo died :-( Last night I had really good seats at the Royal Albert Hall (right on the corner by the stage) and during the show he came off the stage and into the audience and gave me a hug and a kiss on the cheek  I was well chuffed. My husband just rolled his eyes at me when I told him. *lol*

Mandy xxx


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Jealous - me?  VERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star hun how did it go? hope ur ok chick xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh wow Mandy did he speak to you with his lovely accent  

Star hope your ok getting worried now  .


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys just a quick question when u go for et do they show u ur egg/s on the screen b4 they transfer them i no u dont get a picture but do u at least get to c them.


star im so worried bout u hun let us no ur ok hun xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No   but as myn was a BFN I am glad of this think it would be more upsetting to be honest.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I have just got in! Not good news i'm afriad but i'm sure we all knew that! I've had a missed miscarriage, bean had got smaller since last week and still no heartbeat!

I then got sent to Southend hospital to discuss the next procedures.  I go in at 8.30am tomorrow morning and have to sit around all day to have another scan and then the op to take it all out!  I feel so crap, but this way rather than let it all happen naturally I will heal quicker and I wont have to go through the emotional stress of seeing myself lose my baby!

Due to our Frozen embies the nurse told us today we should be good to start again in 3 months.  So I am going to concentrate on losing loads of weight and getting fit again for the next go.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am so sorry Star   but yes your right I kinda new but was hoping I was wrong, I hope your ok as well as you can be give yourself time to heal for next time if the timing is right we should be cycle buddies   and help each other though.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

omg star hun im so so soooo sorry to here that i was really hopin that it would b good news for u.
the one good thing is that u know now and so u can move forward and prepare for next round, give ur self some time to come to terms wiv it tho hun and dont lose to much weight  we dont want u to fade away. 
wot procedure r they doin tomorrow hun and will ur dp b wiv u?       

we r all here if u need to vent hun and take care 2morrow i will b thinkin of u xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Kitten - that would be nice indeedy  I hope these 3 months go quickly! I am looking at holidays now and will enjoy a glass of wine tonight.

Stephy - thanks hun, fade away!? I have put on a stone since I started treatment!  Tomorrow I will be put asleep whilst they do the procedure to take out all the lining, sacs and embryo, thats if they can fit me in, I have to go at 8.30 for another scan with overnight bag and wait till they can fit me in.  Then I can recover and try to move on until the next time!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

That sounds horrible but unfortunatly I no only to well how that feels so    there you go honey hope you felt the love in that hug


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Star

So sorry - enjoy that wine!  

Chelle
x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry star


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks all, I am on my 2nd red wine and waiting for curry! Then I start a diet and fitness plan as soon as im better


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star i am so so sorry, i really hoped ur little bean was a slow one. but i am glad u cn start to look forward.

In away them doing wht is needed is better then going through a mc, u will  heal faster and no nothing will be left behind.

hope ur enjoying ur wine hun.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

Not been on for a while as had a busy week - but have been catching up. Hope everyone is okay and staying positive

*Star* - I am so sorry for your news. You sound a bit like me - have a good cry and get it all out of your system, then enjoy a bit of fun and vino before starting again. Stay positive and focused - your time will come.

Lisa
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Star - I am so sorry, I think we saw you up there today and we felt for you as we were in the same boat as you this time last year, it is so hard, the rollcoaster of IVF is hard enough without getting that BFP that then goes wrong, when I got my BFP I didn't even think about anything going wrong so it was like a smack in the face to find out I had lost the one thing that I wanted so much. Its hard even now for me to think about it but we have picked ourselves up and are trying again as one day we will have the baby we so desperately want but it is so hard to carry on with IVF at times. But keep positive take the time out to enjoy yourselves and then pick yourselves up and try again, that is what we are doing, this could be our last chance as I will be 41 this year and we are using our last 2 embryos and we will have to pay for our next full cycle and given my age I don't know how successful that would be so we can only pray that is works this time.

    to you both.

AFM - scan went ok, have to start my ovulating tests tomorrow and have another scan booked in for Monday, not sure what I am going to tell work yet, will think about that on Sunday!!!

     to us all.


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Star - hope your op went ok and that you are resting up and being looked after and pampered.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning 

Star everything ok


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all, was in Southend hospital at 8.30am yesterday, had another scan with them to confirm no heartbeat.

Then went down to the ward, had all me checks etc done, then because of the circumstances I got put in a room on my own., wasnt allowed anyone with me till I was there.  My mum and dad popped up just after 1.30 and I got taking down to operating theatre just after then.  Was a bit tearful before I got knocked out and the surgeon came out to say they was sorry for the loss etc. But next thing I knew I was waking up in recovery.

So please I felt fine when I came round and all I wanted was some drink and grub! My partner was there when I woke up which was lovely and I finally got discharged at 7.30pm (after lots of asking and pressing my buzzer!) 

Feel fine so far today and haven't cried at all, sounds horrible but now I know it has all been cleared out I can get on with things; finding a new job, losing weight, getting fit and getting my part time jewellery business going.  Then hopefully I will be in a good frame of mind when we start again.  Don't think I could have gone through waiting what could have been weeks to miscarry naturally and I know I would have been upset all over again, I would definately recommend surgery over waiting but thats me.

Hope everyone else is ok. I have a bottle of red wine waiting for me to go to my best mates surprise leaving party as she goes travelling for 2 years, so I am very excited about going to have a drink and seeing all my mates again.  No one was expecting me to go under the circumstance but life goes on and you have to pick yourself up and get on with things, else life would just be dull and depressing!

Love to all xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI star,

i am so glad all went well and u have come out the other side wth a good positive atitude 

good luck job hunting  enjoy ur party and have a good few   

take care
lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Lisa, no point dwelling anymore I need to enjoy life and stop letting be gthe centre of everything else I'll lose my DP and will be miserable and never get a job and just end up a spinster! hehe bit far fetched but im sick of it running my life now, whats meant to be will be when the time is right and i guess it just wasnt my time! 

We all need to meet up soon for some drinks and laughs! be nice for us all xxx


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Star - you are an inspiration to us all, enjoy ya party have a   for me

Chelle
xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Chelle! I will do indeed! I am starting early!

I have another bottle of the red stuff waiting to come along with ickle me to the partay! 

We will all get there one day in some way or another! Like I say life must go on! You only live once!  xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Well... I got my LH surge!!!!! Yay!!!

I have emailed Barts but I am not sure if I got the email addy correct... can anyone confirm what it is (fertilitynurses) please?

Thanks


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Bellini-

[email protected]

Hope you get through, but not sure you will hear back until Monday.

Suzi


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry I've not been around girls. Had a very busy couple of days. On Friday, I took 17 kids from my theatre school to the Move It dance exhibition in London. It was great fun, but I left the house at 7.30am and didn't get home until 9pm! So I was absolutely shattered. Then on Saturday we had our usual classes at the theatre school from 9am-3pm and when I got home, I went back to bed for a couple of hours!

*star888* - I'm so sorry :-( I know the last couple of weeks of uncertainty must have been terrible for you. I really hope having the D&C has brought some closure so that you can move forward. I'm glad the op went well. I've never had one, I miscarried naturally within 24 hours of coming off the meds. I think I would have preferred a D&C if I'd been offered one (I wasn't because it was obvious my body was already trying to miscarry, it was just the meds making me hold onto it). I really hope the next 3 months pass quickly for you. We were allowed to start treatment on Day 2 of my 3rd bleed so it wasn't as long a wait as I thought it would be.

*Snow White 94* - Glad things are going well. I hope the scan goes okay on Monday.

*Bellini* - That's great! I hope the nurses get back to you promptly. There won't be anyone there today but they will all be back in tomorrow morning.

*AFM*: Not much to report at the moment. I am on the reduced dose of Buserelin and taking 2 tablets a day to thicken my lining. My friend is taking the stim injections every day. She's back in on Mon, Wed and Fri next week for scans. I am back in on Wed. And all being well, ec and et will be the following week! I'm getting excited now 

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Steph why did you say about twins, if you have 2 frozen embies do you have them both put in then? x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning star   tuff old boots 

I am just chilling today I sore my mum yesterday so I don't have to be reminded of today just hide away  

might do some house work and some arty farty stuff  

Hi everyone els

Firebolt hope all go's well next week for you and friend.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys hope ur all well, i dont no y but im a little sad 2day i supose its cz u try so hard and for so long it just seems a bit unfair but im sure next year i will b part of mummys day  

star hun i think thats up to u if u want 1 or 2 put bac i was just sayin as it will b ur 2nd go u can if u wanted to have 2 put bac which culd possible mean twins and i just think that is fab    but it totally up 2 u    hope ur all gd and enjoyed ur night last night xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

but i thought east of england we're only allowed 1? I'd love to have them both put in but didnt think we were allowed unless you pay?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i think its on ur 1st go wiv east of england u only allowd 1 but on ur 2nd go im sure u can have 2 if u want but double check that but i think u will get 2 have 2 and that will b fab  and u aswell kitten i think u could have 2 if u wanted aswell.  i would ask tho just incase i got my wires crossed   xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I would love 2, have to find out about that, does anyone else know about this?

I saw programe with lady who used to be in Eastenders and she had IVF and said they cultivate better in pairs and if you take one away the other can perish or something.  

How would I found that out then? Did you get told that then hun? x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

you can only 1 one  embie back through an NHS IVF cycle, but for FET you can have 2 (if they both survive the defrosting).

xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Bellini, have you ever had any frosties?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

yes, I have 3 and hence why I'm now going through a FET cycle rather than a fresh IVF one. I am defrosting all 3 embies and the best 2 are going back.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh I am so pleased about that thank you.  I really hope they survive the thaw  

I'm not bad, have a rotten cold now along with DP so we are both on sofas chilling out with tissues up our noses! hehe!

How long did you wait to see someone after your failed attempt and how does it work? Do they call or send a letter for an app then you have to wait to start? Do you have to have any meds at all, how do they time it if not?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

in info day at barts they said the 1st go on nhs cycle and for east of england u are only allowed 1 embie put bac but they then went on to say that on ur 2nd go if u wanted u can have 2 embies put bac. unless they have changed since then it will still stand as that.

hope ur all ok xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi ladies

if ur under 36 u can only have 1 put back, if ur over then u can have 2. i ahve had 2 put back each time,

today has been very hard for me, as jesse should have been here with us, she would have been 4 months old now had she been borm on her due date. so so many tears today, and all i could do is hope next year will be different but with barts waiting time i cant see me having another go untill decemeber.

i have my private follow up on tuesday so i will see what she say then.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all

When i went to the info day last week they said that on the 1st go if you are under 37 you can only have 1 put back, but if you have to have a 2nd go, regardless of age, you can have 2 put back. That was for frozen & fresh cycles

Lisa - keep ya chin up xx

Hope everyone else is well

Chelle
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Well if that is so then I would like 2 put back   mind you I would look so funny with twins  

Star you ok hon was thinking off you yesterday  

Stephy you ok my love 

Firebolt you ok

Bellini how's you 

Jess   its hard but you will get your dream we all will


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

morning Kitten, im not bad, me and DP are home together with bad colds :-( Feel rubbish!

Walked up shop earlier and dropped shopping on floor on way back, then smashed a plate, then put butter in washing up bowl! Think I am losing it!

HOW YOU DOING? xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Good morning 

I'm doing okay. Looking forward to my scan on Wednesday to see how thick I am! *lol* The hormone tablets have made my skin break out in loads of spots! Urgh. I feel like a teenager today and have plastered myself in cover-up.

Hope everyone else is okay and had a good weekend?

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well my PMA is back today its getting closer to the D day, yesterday I was feeling sorry for myself because all that was going though my head was my little emby because to me once its fertalised then its your child so to me I still lost my child, do you no what I mean.

   Mandy that sounded funny


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Can someone fast forward today as Barts are calling me after their clinical meeting (so around 5pm).

I am pacing up and down my office...


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini* - What's the next step? If you are ovulating, when will et be?

Mandy xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I ov'd yesterday so I don't know... tomorrow? (guessing)


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its weird not that I am trying ATM giving the natural a rest for a while


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi ladies.

so glad yesterday was over with, it was so hard.

so now looking forward to tomorow, i now its nothing but i hope it will give me a rought tim as to when the next cycle will be. i am still going to beg her for june/july but have a feeling it wil be august. so we will see.

star hope ur feeling better, colds do get u down.

kitten ur always full of pma, where do u get it form?

belini hope u get ur call soon an ur embies can come home 

steph any news when ur starting?

mandy good luck for wednesday hopefully u can start stimming, what does ur recipent do in the mean time?

chelle if u can have 2 put back go for it, double the chance, better then just 1.

hope ur all having a good day, i am off to keep decorating my front room, (anything to keep busy)

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I really don't no where I get it from Jess but I am just going on statistics


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I got the call... I am going in on Thursday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

excited and nervous at the same time. I don't know how I'm going to last until then... think I might burst!

My bosses are great. I've booked 2 weeks off. Last time I commuted in daily until I started bleeding and really that was too late by then to rest.

So lesson learnt... I'm not moving!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo hoo Bellini so excited for you


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Hope your ok

Starr so sorry for you loss, hope you okidoke xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Bellini, hope it all goes well and yes you get your feet up for 2 weeks 

How does it work with FET as I guess if all ok we will be having that next time.  Could you talk me through what they do with timings/drugs etc? xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini * - Woohoo! I hope Thursday goes okay for you and I really hope this is your time!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi ladies,

not sure how true this is but if u have a FET they count this as one go on the nhs. is this correct

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Lisa

That was the impression i got last week at the info session

Chelle
xx


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Jesse4ever - I had a FET and we had to pay for it, I dont think you can get funding for FET's only full cycles.

Bellini - good luck for Thursday.   

Hope everyone else is ok     

AFM - had a scan today, didnt like the Dr's attidude very much as he made me feel like I was not going to ovulate this month! The nurse said not to worry he is always like that! Anyway had a blood test which showed I had not ovulated yet so still testing until I do, hopefully I will in the next couple of days as I am running out of excuses as to why I am being late into work!! Today's excuse was the dentist then had to pretend my tooth hurt all day!!! Never mind will be worth it in the end hopefully!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all hope you are all ok this morning


----------



## busby101 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Girls, 

Havent been on here for years (since way before my last IVF - almost 4yrs ago!)

Lisa.  Just coz I noted this yesterday in talking to Mr "ask a question, dont let you finish".  I noted in my file, and my hubby read on the walls.  I'm entitled to 6 attempts, only 2 of them being Fresh Cycles.  Therefore there should be no reason you shouldnt get your FET on nhs..... I am.

I think they've changed it as once upon a time, I understood to have 3 attempts only, but to read in my file (in a stamped print) 6 attempts 2 of which fresh cycles, I would now assume this was across the board.  THEN, I got to assume, it is dependant to your circumstances.

I was back in there yesterday, for my first again referral for my first FET transfer, I have hydrosalphix on both sides and now they want me to have a scan, blood tests to find out if they want me to get my fallopian tubes removed - Was just wondering does anyone know the recovery time on this..?

Thanks xx

Amy x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning ladies,

i am there tonight so i will ask, last 2 cycles we didnt feeze any as was told none to freeze yet i still had a 6,5,4 cell.

on this last cycle i will want to feeze what ever we can but i think we will still have to pay for FET, as i think my pct only give 3 fresh goes, i know some do 3 fresh and 3 FET.

hi amy and welcome back, i cant answer ur questions but i know many ladies have to have that done, i would guess recovery is 6 weeks like any op but i might be wrong. good luck FET and keep us nformed.

snow white, on my last follow up or with one of the nrses i did ask and they said if i did freeze any they would count a FET as a fresh go so i would lose one of my goes, i will ask miss tozar today, mind u i now only have 1 fresh go left now. from 3 to 1 

kitten  pass e some pma pls i could sure use it 

morning everyone else, hope ur all ok.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Is that ok Jess  

Its lovly out there today might get my Bikini out


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Good morning ladies! What a lovely day 

*jesse4ever* - I hope your appointment goes well today. In response to your question, I won't be stimming. It's my friend who is stimming. I'm just taking hormone tablets to increase my lining (I am the recipient). The scan tomorrow is to check my lining and to check my friend's ovary (she only has one) to see how many follicles she has. Egg collection and transfer should hopefully be next week!

*busby101* - Welcome back! Sorry, I don't know anything about the recovery time but I hope it all goes okay for you.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

To answer your questions if I can.

I was told that we are entitled to 3 fresh cycles with the NHS.

An FET using frozen embryos from a previous fresh IVF cycle DOES NOT count as one of your "3" goes and you do NOT have to pay for it.

EDITED to say, we are East of England PCT, this policy may differ from PCT to PCT.

I have got a really good info booklet on FET from Barts. If anyone wants it then please PM me their email addy and I will email it on.

AFM, I'm ok. Getting weird "movement" sensations in my lower tummy. Presume this is ovulation movements. We've been BDing for England as well just in case!

In other news, DH has found a lump under his armpit. We're getting him into our GP hopefully tonight as we lost his mum this time last year to cancer so MrB is terrified it's something bad.

Love to you all.

Bellini xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Bellini does the lump hurt because I had a spot and it grew massive the size of a 50p and i couldn't put arm down they put me on antibiotics made me ill so hope he is ok.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

no, it's under the skin (right under) more into the armpit cavity.

Gonna ring the GP at 2 to get him in tonight.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yer thats were myn was


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hope all is ok with your husband Bellini.

I just got an email from nurses to say I should be able to start again in 3 months and will be able to have both embryos transferred if they survive the thaw.

Once I get rid of this cold I need to get the exercise going, want to lose about 2 stone before I start again and we are planning to go on hooliday near end of April so have a month to lose about a stone for then.  Then hopefully start treatment again about June time.  So just have to get through this month, then holiday to look forward to, then all of May working then hopefully start again June. I pray that they survive the thaw otherwise we are back to square 1 again :-(

Love to all, sorry no personals but got to lay down, my day nurse is starting to wear off and feel poop again :-(


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry you don't feel well Star  , good news on starting again tho, is it because they are frosties that you can have 2 or because its 2nd go? as we are same age and both e/e


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Dont know really? Maybe coz they're frosties? Guess another question for me to ask! NOw its the waiting game again!

I need a job to take my mind off things now!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I was saying to DH that it would be nice if I was to bump into you up there because it looks like we will be cycle buddies again  , I hope its a case of it being the 2nd go  .


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I hope we are too, ans yes lets hope the 2nd time will the the time for both of us.  This time they get your meds right and our embies survive the thaw and we will be good to go  x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Could even be in the same time for ET   , I just want to get on with it I no I am ready


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I know, its crap waiting all the time. Could still fall naturally you never know!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you say the funniest things I gave up on that after IUI figered well they actully put DH soldiers right there what else can they do   but nooooooo my egg didn't want to play.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh ok! But could still happen!

Right I must find a bloody job now! I'm sick of being stuck at home all day!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

If you do find me one bored of sitting around I am at work but I would rather be doing somthing.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten and star have u tried concieve plus? on another forum 3 ladies who tried ivf used it 1 month and just got there bfp.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No have you got the link hon?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten this is the link, u can buy it in boots too.

http://www.smefertility.com/conceive-plus-fertility-lubricant-75ml-tube-429-p.asp

have a read but so far i know 3 ladies used for 1 month and got there bfp. tried ivf and for bfn

lisa
xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheers hon


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

NP, i am going to pick some up on  my ay to barts tonight, if he chemist is still open lol

i am willing to try t after 3 got bfp using it, miracles do happen 

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Lisa, I have just ordered some online! I'll give it a go too! xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

np star it cant hurt trying it, wouldnt it be great if we all got bfp using it. i am gobsmacked how these lades have had failed ivf used this one month and bfp.

fingers crossed for us all,

anyone knwo what time boots close?

lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini* - Try not to worry about the lump. I have had that a few times and it was just a swollen lympth gland each time. Has he had a sore throat recently? This can cause them, as well as some viruses.

*star888* - I hope the next 3 months pass quickly for you. It's great that you can transfer both embies next time.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

thanks ladies. well panic over - it's an ingrown hair.

Phew!!!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

That's good Bellini, best to get these things checked out  x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI ladies,

just gto back from my follow up and that miss tozar is so nice, worth paying for it and waiting an whole hour late to see her too.
worried the car park wouldclose befre i got my car out, as i left barts at 9pm carpark closed at 10pm, just about made it tho.

well follow up, i can start my next cycle in may or should i say may's cycle so af is due arounf 26th, i will have a hysertoscopy salin wash on that cycle ready to start down regging on cd21. i will do a LP again as the first 2 worked i got good embies so will carry on with that, she did say i can do a SP it was upto me, so i said stick with it. dont make much difference really to me.

i also have to take asprin and steroids this time to help implant. she did say because i did have 2 very faint + results and then 2 negatives they could have started to implant but failed, so hopefully that is.

i ahve my precription...

3 bottles of burserlin
4 boxes of crione gel
72 viles of menopur
30 asprin
1 trigger injection
30 days worth of steroids

wow that alot. so i contact miss tozar on cd1 of af in may.

glad thats out of the way.

oh i didnt need to wait the 6 months because i am classed as essex not the east of england so the 6 months wait dont effect me.
so roll on may, i will diet, decorate my house and enjoy the next 2 months.
lisa
xxx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello ladies, sorry I have not been on here for a while, I have just suffered another miscarriage  just before my 1st appointment at Barts, I have been classed as having recurrent miscarriages now as this is my 4th between 4 and  half/6 weeks.  I am heartbroken.  Only thing is I cant go to my Barts appointment now as they do not deal with recurrent miscarriages and infertility, I thought that a fertility specialist should be able to sort out these issues and get me tested??.  Cant believe it, I have been waiting since Dec 7th 09 for my appointment.  I am going to my GP 2morrow and hopefully I will get some answers.  I know that Essex and Hertfordshire hospital help couples with recurrent miscarriages.  I may have to go there? I obviously still have fertility issues, I have endo and irregular cycles, a retroverted uterus and now recurrent miscarriages, its all to do with my reproductive system.  I have been classed as have unexplained fertility.  Been ttc my 1st for 3 years.

Lisa, sorry I have not replied to your email on **, have had alot going on hun.  I hope that u had a lovely b/day? xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry for spelling mistakes   *classed as having unexplained infertility


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Cath so sorry hon for your loses  

Bellini thats fantastic have you got more berslin and gel this time?

Hi everyone


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

so sorry Catherine xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I hope you find a sympathetic specialist to help you.

AFM, no, I am not taking any meds whatsoever. No, actually cross that I am starting Crinone gel tonight but that's it.

It feels so wonderful to not have had any injections or hormones. Just wonderful.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

It is nice to get back to normality but I would give anything for 9 months worth of PG hormoans  

With a result of a baby that is


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining in.  I am currently awaiting my 1st IVF treatment at St Barts, which I hope will be in May/June.
It has been very helpful reading your posts, so I am just bookmarking to keep up to date.
I hope to be able to join you all in your journey soon.
Wishing you all lots of luck.
Keep positive
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome Tatti me Star and you might be cycle buds not sure when Stephy is starting?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hello tatti and welcome

when was ur appointment and did they tell u will be starting in may/june

kitten i second that give me 9 months of it with a crying baby at the end too  more then worth it 

catherinettc#1  sorry to hear ur loss, i know how heartbreaking that is. hopefully barts will help you and deal with everything u need.

bellini tomorrow ur ET?

well i am off to start painting   have fun all
lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

What you painting?


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you for your welcomes.  It would be great to be cycle buddies, I can imagine it's a great help to speak to others going through the same as you.

I had my consultation in Jan, and am just waiting for my introduction and drugs appt.  So its very early days for me. When I spoke to Barts this week they said it should be around May/June - Am I getting a bit ahead of myself? does it still take a while after the intro appt?  You'll have to forgive me, i still don't really understand the process    I'm hoping you guys are the best people to ask, having had a lot of experience yourselves.
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You normaly start just after info day


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all okay? Just been catching up with you all. I turned 38 yesterday so was away seeing familyin Manchester from Sat until yesterday. Also had a christening to go to, at which I was one of the godmothers. Was nice to get away and see friends and family and just let my hair down for a few days - feeling rough now though!! Too much partying and was straight back to work today. Also come back to no heating, one of my toilets not flushing (thanks God we have two!) and a dripping overflow. What next?!!!

Welcome Tatti

Catheine - will contact you via ******** - am so sorry.

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Lisa happy birthday for yesterday  ,and what a disarster coming back to that  .

Hi everyone


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever * - Glad to hear your appointment with Ms Tozer went well. She is lovely, isn't she? She's so reassuring and always makes sure things get moving for people.

*catherinettc#1* - So sorry to hear about your losses :-(

*Tatti* - Welcome! I hope you can start treatment soon.

*Lisa16 * - A belated Happy Birthday to you!

*AFM:* Things are going really well. We had our scans yesterday. My friend has 7 good follicles already. My lining is a superb 8.9mm and triple-layered which is perfect. We're both back in again tomorrow morning for scans just to check on progression of things, but all being well ec will be around Monday or Tuesday with et later the same week! Soooooo excited now!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

mandy sorry to ask this again, are u a having a baby for ur friend as its all got too conufing lol

so will u have her eggs back in u?

lisax
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jess yes I think Mandy is Carrying Bubba for her lucky friend  

you ok hon


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI kitten,

yeah i am fine ty, how r u today i am just getting all the jobs out of the way before may. af is due on the 25th so i will have the hysterosopy some time after that and getting ready to start to downreg in june.

i do kee thinking if i would respond better on a s rather then a lp. i have 9 eggs first time and 8 second time, i would love to get 15 or so as i would really want to freze some.

so what u upto

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Surposed to be working but FF more inportant  

i hope to start in june probably 4th if AF is on the dot every month which I doubt   but LP for me I think as no frosties I only got 6 eggs and only 1 was good enough so I am hoping for a lot more next time


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten u think they will do a LP again? i think anythng from 6 they class as normal. i would really wnt froties this time so if it fails i can try a FET but barts dont freeze grde 2 and i only had 2 grade 2's last time,

i wished i knew if i tried a sp it would mke any dfference? do u know?

lisa
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No I don't no if it makes a differance I don't undersatan why I only got 2 normal eggs out of 6   why were the others no yokie's


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Not been on here for a while, so trying to catch up!

I posted ages ago about Bart's not getting back to me about my follow-up appointment following my mc in January.  Well, I finally got an appointment - not with Ms Tozer but with Francesca, who is lovely!  Looks like we're good to go in April/May as we have our NHS funding in place, YAY!  They also took bloods for recurrent miscarriage testing and the only thing the will change in my treatment is possibly put me on steroids.  All we have to do now is get some more sperm!  Poor DH is booked in on 7 April for PESA/TESE, bless him 

ANyway, I will probably be popping back here a bit more regularly no that we're on track for next cycle, so look forward to chatting with you all!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Sezy glad you can start so soon


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies, hope you are all ok.

I really thought I was having a nervous breakdown yesterday, just couldnt stop crying and felt the lowest ive ever felt!

I reckon my hormones are all over the place! Just couldnt stop crying hysterically!  But got email this arvo for my follow up app in May so not too long to wait and they said I should be ok to do cycle drug free


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hello star,

 hun hope ur feeling better tday, it does take a whiile for our bodies to get back to normal. bu at least u can do a FET in may and drug free so all natural. really hope this works and u get a super sticky one this time,

hello sezy, glad ur all good to go, after my mmc i had to see miss tozar so ur lucky u got through faster. i guess they seam like other people more then others lol

good luck with ur FET in april/may

kitten did u have a lp or sp last time

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope your all ok. Can I pick your brains please!

I'm wondering if i'm on the long or short protocol.

I'm starting buserlin on day 2, then after 2 weeks start stims for about 10 days and then if i'm ready go for EC and ET.

I did ask but I felt a bit daft cos she looked at me like a was an idiot, so I just shut up!

Star - Keep ya chin up xxxx


Chelle
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Chell your lp

Star when in may is your appointment 

Jess I was LP


----------



## SalsaC76 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

I'm new to this blog,  so thought I would say Hi to you all.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome Salsa 

Kitten i'm in 25th May


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hellooooooooooooooooooo Salsa how are you when do you start TX?  

oh STAR your have done it again 2 weeks after me


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

hahah really! But dont forget ill be on natural cycle so we may be timed around the same time for ET by the time you do all meds?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

True didn't think of that.

I just made a FF change her name to P***in in a farm   Its a long story but well funny


----------



## SalsaC76 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Star888  

Kitten80... I had my EC on Tuesday 16th March.  We had 18 collected and 14 fertilised with ICSI  

I have an appointment for ET at 10am tomorrow, but they said they may call before to turn me around and go back on sunday for a 5 day transfer 

xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have changed my name for a while


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Salsa - welcome & good luck for tomorrow xx

chelle
xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i would so love to get 15 to 20 eggs that way i would get some frosties. but seems all my body cn manage is around 8

would like to know if anyone has done 2 lp and then 1 sp and see what the difference is.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all Today is a brilliant day DM on the ex IUI thread got a BF BLOOMIN P on FET whoo hoo she sooooooo deserves it  

Everyone ok today.


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm starting to get worried now. Normally when I take provera AF turns up within 3 days and I always have sore boobs and cramps within 2 days, but I have not got 1 sign

what if it doesn't turn up??

Chelle
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

They will give you somthihing try not to stress as this can delay it


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll try my hardest kitten, I'll do some spring cleaning to distract myself!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats me Girl


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

hello ladies.

Well I am officially PUPO  

My 2 embies defrosted PERFECTLY. 1 8-cell and 1 7-cell.

Couldn't be happier. Testing 1st April which is a really special date for us as it was the day of MIL's funeral, the day of our engagement party and the day I came home from hospital (I was a prem baby).

I spent yesterday sleeping and resting. Today I am planning to stay in my PJs and I have got 2 weeks off from work.

Love to you all, and thank you for your ongoing support.

Love Bellini  xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo hoo Bellini Can't wait till your BFP


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

THanks for all your responses ladies - I'm so glad we finally got an appointment; mnid you, I don't think I'd have had one so soon if I hadn't have pestered them so much!  I could have seen Ms Tozer privately, but was told by Kim in referrals that they were no longer allowing NHS patients to make private follow-up appointments    Which seems contrary to what I'm reading on here    Oh well, at least things are moving now - and Francesca was really on the ball and got things sorted really quickly.  And, the funding is in place for a year anyway, so all my worries about turning 40 in May were unfounded  

Star (I think - bit useless remembering names!),  I'm so sorry to read about your recent mmc.  I know exactly how you feel as this is what happened to me in January.  I promise you that you will feel better in time, especially as your next tx gets closer  

Very excited about next cycle, but really scared too.  Glad to have others to share the journey with.

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am really looking forward to myn I will fall this time I have good vibes


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

well done on being pupo belini glad the embies are still perfect  hope the 2ww passes quickly.

how is everyone else doing? i am donesome cleaning, chased a dental appointment as my next appointment is in 5 weeks time.
mil is coming over from maderia today so some fun times ahead 

sezy u can see miss tozar but u have to contact her direct not thought barts at all.

lisa
xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I just wanted to let you know that we got our BFP today.  DH and I are very excited at the moment.

Suzi


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats Suzi!!!!!  

xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

[fly]    [/fly]

Its a day for it

Told you Star our 2nd time


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Happy Friday everyone!*

*jesse4ever* - Yes, that's right. I am being a surrogate for my friends. So the embryo will be theirs but it will be put inside me to grow 

*Sezy* - It's lovely to hear from you. I hope you can start treatment soon.

*star888* - Sorry to hear you've had a difficult couple of days :-( When we had our miscarriage, I had a good cry on the day we found out and then I didn't cry again for ages. Then a few weeks later it just hit me and I couldn't stop crying for hours :-( But I think I really needed it. Our due date is coming up in April and my friend and I have decided to do something together on the day which will be really nice because I was worried that it was going to be a difficult day to get through! *BIG HUGS*

*SalsaC76* - Welcome  I hope et went well today! I may have seen you there as I was in for a scan at 9.30am!

*Chellebelle* - I hope af turns up soon for you!

*Bellini* - Congrats on being PUPO!! I really hope this is the one for you!!

*suzia* - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! That is fantastic news!

*AFM:* I'm a bit confused now. Went in for scan this morning and my lining is now only 6.9mm. On Wednesday it was 8.9mm. I have been taking the hormone tablets every day so I don't know why the lining has got thinner? The doc and the nurse couldn't really explain it either! On the plus side, my friend has lots of lovely follicles ready and waiting. Mandy Tozer is going to review our notes this afternoon and then they're going to call us both back with the plan of action! Egg collection will be either Monday or Tuesday. I have another scan booked om Monday to check my lining again. They said Ms Tozer will probably get me to increase my dose of the hormone tablets over the weekend and then hopefully by Monday my lining will be above 8mm again. Transfer will be any day from Wednesday onwards!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

congratulations suzia great news  hope u have a nice healthy 8 months

star and kitten so hope its second time lucky for you both, i thought that, so now i m hoping its 3rd time lucky for us.

mandy ur friend is so luck to have a good friend like you to go through all this, i wished i had a friend like that. on my scans my lining went from 12mm to 8mm not sure what it was on ET as barts dont scan u, but on last scan did go back up again.

how is everyone else doing?

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys sorry i have not been on for a while but im just really fed up and barts are not gettin bac to me at all and i have just had enough of it all.

but hope ur all ok and things are gettin moving for u all  xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

What are they playing at you should of started


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

dont get me started im sooooooo   and upset    
i know they dont like me me but they should at least get back to me to let me know whats going on


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Who have you spoke to?, maybe demarnd an answer you have waited enough


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever * - It's reassuring to know I'm not the only one whose lining got thinner! I'd never heard of it happening before so was a bit worried! Hopefully it will be back up by Monday.

*stephyandmatt* - *hugs* I totally sympaphise. We've had so many problems with communication from Barts and it's the main reason it took so long for us to get started. We had our initial appointment in October 08 but didn't get to our first transfer until August 09!! The treatment stage went really well that time, but it just took so long to get everything started with them. We were on the verge of moving clinics when they finally pulled through. I really hope you hear something from them soon!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i have spoken to the admin guy that keeps passin my message on and then i have emaoled leona and then emailed the normal one and have done many times but nothing i have really had enough of them and really conciderin changin clonics cz i hate being ****ed about


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

What about phoning refurrals or the nurses and who is this guy?


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Not posted for a couple of days, been trying to keep up with everyone but its been a bit busy on here lately:

stephyandmatt - sorry to hear you are having problems getting answers just keep trying   

Bellini – glad the ET went ok and that your 2ww is kind to you, take it easy    

suzia - Congratulations!!!!  Nice to hear some good news on here    

star888 - Sorry to hear you are having a difficult time big     to you both

    and       for us all. 

AFM - I had my surge on Wednesday and was expecting to go in for my ET on Saturday but got called in for a scan yesterday as my womb lining is too thin so I cant have the ET in a natural cycle now and am having to have a medicated ET now so am starting buserelin injections on Monday to DR and have a scan booked for 13th April. Was hoping to get away with injections this time round!! But never mind if its for the best its all good.


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Stephy - get in touch with PALS, i always get a response when I go that way x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i have tryed and tryed and tryed again to get through to the nurses on the fone but i get stuck on hold for like hours even my dp does aswell we have even emailed tozer but still nothing, i have also left a voice message on lisa howe's answer machine i fink she is qualitily controll person and every other number i try all i get is ur next in bloody line for like hours it is just sooooo grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

have you tried e-mailing Lisa Howie?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

how do i get through to pals chelle??


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

I just call the call from Barts.

I need to increase the hormone tablets to 3 times a day and then have the scan on Monday. Hopefully by then my lining will be above 8mm again. My friend will have her egg collection on Tuesday and transfer will be any day from Thursday onwards!

Really excited now!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Snow White 94* - Sorry to hear you couldn't use the natural cycle. I hope the medicated cycle works for you and you get that bfp really soon!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo hoo Mandy

Snow white sorry hon you will get there


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Stephy - You can contact the PALS service in a number of ways

•Telephone 020 7943 1335 (answer phone out of hours or weekends)
•Fax 020 7377 7361
•Minicom 020 7943 1350
•E-mail [email protected]

Just copied this from the website

You probably won't get anywhere today, but definately try tomorrow. Tell them if you haven't heard from someone in the fertility centre within 48hrs, you will have to make a complaint. You sound like you've got a case!

Hope it helps

Chelle
x
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Actually, just realised its Friday!! DOH!!

Best try Monday

xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Happy Friday everyone hope you all have a lovely weekend I shall be back tuesday


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI all,

i have had 2 cycles of ivf so far, both on LP.
1st go, 9 eggs,stimmed for 11 days on 450 menopur for 3 days and then don to 300 for the rest of the time. 5 fertalised, 2 put back on day 3 nothing to freeze bfp baby died at 18 weeks
2nd go 8 eggs  stimmed for 15 days on 450 menopur for all 15 days, 7 fertlised 2 put back on day 3 nothing to freeze bfn

i was told i could choose either sp or lp this time around, but has anyone done 2 lp or more then changed and had better luck on sp?

are there are difference in sp to lp apart from the dr?

please help me make up my mind.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats on being PUPO Bellini  

You take it easy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats on your BFP Suzia xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hope everyone is ok, just had a read through all your updates, sounds like lots of positive results coming our way!

I am feeling much better today as I got a new job (Start Monday) so will get me out and take my mind off things 

I havent really bled since D&C last Friday but started getting quite a lot of bleeding today, could that be my perios already or just some bleeding from D&C or because me and DP had   last night?

Love to all you lovely ladies and bring on May/June so I can join you all again  At least my new job will take my mind off waiting rather than sitting in and feeling sorry for myself! xxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Star - I shouldn't think it will be AF just yet, so more likely bleeding from D & C.  My hospital told me not to BD for at least two weeks after the procedure in case of infection    Your normal period should come back 4 - 6 weeks after D & C, but you shouldn't worry if it takes a bit longer as it depends how thorough they were: after my first loss last year it took nearly 3 months to come back, but I think that is more down to the fact that I was in a very low place after the mc which affected my hormones.  This time it took just over 6 weeks.  It sounds like you are doing fine though - keeping occupied and busy is the key!  And before you know it you'll be going again - I can't believe how quickly its coming round for me!

So I I've not been able to get through everyones posts - its very busy on here - and I was wondering if there are any ladies on here around my age?  I'll be 40 in May   (when the heck did that happen??!!!).  It would be really great to hear from anyone who is and at the same clinic.

Have a great weekend all,

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sezy - I was 40 last year and I too dont know how that happened!!! This time last year I thought I was going to get the best birthday present every for my 40th but sadly it wasnt to be and I had a m/c which also resulted in me having a d & c as I wasnt having a natural m/c and my hormone levels just kept raising giving my body the impression I was still pregnant. It was a very sad time for me and my DH, especially when a couple of months later my MIL was told she had terminal cancer (sadly we lost her in Nov) and we would have loved her to meet a new addition to the family before she lost her fight. 

Being 40 now I feel that which each month the clock is ticking faster and faster, this attempt will most likely be our last due to my age and funding so we can only pray it works!     

I am currently having a medicated FET (I started on a natural cycle but my womb lining is too thin so have moved onto a medicated cycle) using our last two precious embies , starting to DR on Monday and then in for a scan in April.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

sezy i am 39 going on 40 too, if this cycle fails then i will wait till i am 40 go for a sp and have 3 put back.

hows evertone doing, weather aint so nice today, at least its not cold 

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Afternoon peeps 

Welcome Jess  

Everyone ok today


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten im so sorry for the rantin yesterday i feel quite   for bein like that.  but im ok and hope u r hun xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten i didnt think u came on here at weekends  

lisa dont worry about the rant its what this place is for 

i feel so lazy today just dont feel like doing nothing, so i am not lol

lisa
xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies... well I got showered and dressed today so am improvement on yesterday!

Still having weird "feelings" in my belly but that's it. I haven't got the sore basumas like last time.

I guess every cycle is different.

I am still praying. My tummy is quite swollen still so jogger bottoms are my new friend.

Trying to keep positive but OMG it's so hard.

12 days to go...


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all

I started D/R today - wahoo!!  I was a bit nervous beforehand, but it was fine. It was a bit itchy for about 10 minutes afterwards, but other than that felt fine!

And I even managed to do it myself - ain't I a big clever girl!!!  

Bellini - Keep ya PMA   

Chelle
xx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Hope everyone is ok

Bellini hope you are ok, hope the next 2 weeks go quick for you, lotsa love    xx

Suzia  Congratulations hope you are ok.  Its a bit of a shock when you get it aint it.  When do you have your scan ? lotsa love and congratulations xxxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya jess4zak nice to see you here hows things going? cant believe we havnt got long till our bubs are here!! 

suzia congrats hun wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Jess4zac and Zoie, we are still in a little shock and very cautious about being too excited.  Our first scan is on the 8th of April, so we are looking forward to the next milestone.

Suzi


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Snow-White - Yes, its shocking isn't it?!  I also thought I would be having the best birthday present every this year; I would have been 5 month pregnant for my 40th, but it wasn't to be    I had a mmc too and had to have D & C.....  Fingers crossed for your FET - I know a lady on another board who got triplets with a FET  

Lisa (Jesse4ever) - I'll be turning 40 during my treatment, so if we get enough embies I'm going to see about having 3 put back; don't care if I get triplets, it would give me a complete family in one fell swoop!!

Starting to get excited about going again now  

Good luck to all of you currently going through treatment (there's so many of you its gonna take me a bit of time to learn who you all are!)  and congrats to those who've recently gotten a BFP  .

Have a good day!

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi all, hope everyone is well...........
Still waiting for AF........come on hurry up  
Then I can get a move on with the injections, I probably won't get my 8 day scan until after easter now


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

so happy for you suzia it still doesnt click in even when you only got 6 weeks to go lol !!! 
thing i would advise you with is if you can wait try to get your scan for 7 weeks pregs cause then you have better chance of seeing hb ect!! barts like to get you in at 6 weeks but i did this 1st time round and they said all looked good! so didnt have another scan till i was 12 weeks as its norm for nhs! but i requested another scan at 8 weeks and then they said yes so i went thats when i found out at 6+4 baby had died! so if you can hold out it will be better so you know you have seen a hb! xxxxx dont want to be a pooper but at least if you have seen a hb you know your basically all good!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi ya Peeps 

Hope you have a lovely weekend


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Zoie-Thanks they didn't book us in until the 8th so that will be 7 weeks then so we should be ok.  I'll keep you updated.

Suzi


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - Congrats on the new job! I hope it's going well.

*stephyandmatt* - Have you heard anything yet? Don't feel bad about having a rant, that's what we're here for!

*Chellebelle* - Congrats on starting! And well done for doing it yourself. I definitely think it's easier if you can do it yourself. I'm not sure I'd trust my dh with needle! *lol*

*jools70* - I hope af arrives soon for you. Try not to stress cos that always makes it late!

*Kitten 80* - *waves* How was your weekend? You must be looking forward to your holiday - not long now!

*AFM:* Good news! I had another scan this morning and my lining is over 9.5mm so lovely and thick again! My friend (the intended mum) has her egg collection tomorrow morning and transfer will be any day between Thursday and Sunday! Sooooo excited now!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

fab news mandy  

hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

good news mandy, the long 2ww starts soon 

steph any news on when ur starting hun?

kitten weekend was ok been decorating, lounge almost done, we have 2 nice big rads now so next winter we wont be cold.
how did ur weekend go.

sezy, if this net cycle fails i might then wait till i am 40 to have 3 put back too, i did ask this time and they said no as i am 39 what does a few months matter, we dont want to keep puting ourselfs through this, not like we are asking for 8.

chellebelle well done on starting the fun has begun 

hope everyone else is ok, lots of ladies coming on here now.

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i cant believe im another year older 2day    

anyways no news as yet cz they still havent got my notes


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Bookmarking thread...

Hi Ladies - I randomnly read your thread, as I am also attending Barts.  I also recognise a few names from other threads!  Am currently waiting for AF so I can get my tx started.. cant wait  - just over 2 weeks to go now 

StephyandMatt - I know how you feel re contacting Barts.. that is the exact reason its taken a year from 1st appointment to  tx starting!  Every call / email was pretty much ignored until i finally got through to someone and got stroppy (hate doing that!) but eventually made them get me on the tx path. Good luck!


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*stephyandmatt* - Happy Birthday! Sorry you still haven't got anywhere with Barts. They are absolutely terrible with their communication outside of treatment. Just keep at it - call and email every day, several times a day if you can! Better still, if you are able to, actually go there and have a moan! They will have to deal with you if you are standing there! We had a huge delay in our treatment starting (first appointment in Oct 08, first transfer in Aug 09!) and we just had to keep on pestering them every single day. My friend (the intended mum) got very stressed and upset over it all. It's such an emotional time and Barts really are terrible at handling it.

*Pepperminty* - Welcome! I hope af comes quickly for you and that your treatment goes smoothly.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday StephyandMatt - hope you are having a lovely day.

Trying to keep up with everyone and their journeys - congratulations to all the BFP ladies, absolutely fantastic news, hope you're getting lots of rest.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I'm still waiting for my info day at Barts, but still TTC naturally    Going to try Conceive Plus on next cycle, and thinking about trying some acupuncture - anyone else trying the needles??
I'm off work today as have put my back out, and cannot sit still at a desk (she says, typing away on her home pc  )  and don't want to take any ibuprofen as on 2ww - which is driving me mad, as can't have massage, can't have painkillers - am I being over cautious

Feeling pretty low about things at the moment, went out with my close friends at the weekend, and out of the 7 of us there, I was the only childless one. With 2 of them being pregnant a lot of the chat was about that, which I found really difficult. It makes things so much harder when it's happening all around you.
Anyway, enough of my moaning!

xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stephy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

congrats firebolt on getting your ET date - fingers crossed!!!  

AFM, nothing new. Had a teensy bit of spotting this morning but nothing since.   Trying to keep positive - if it's bad news then there's nothing I can do is there.

I was going to head out today but decided to stay in and experiment in the kitchen instead! Hopefully we won't be ill tonight  

Mwaaahhhhh to everyone.  

Bellini xxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi ladies!

Lisa - I couldn't help but chuckle about "...its not as if we're asking for 8..."  Images of 'octomum' in the USA were conjured up...I seriously couldn't imagine carrying 8 babies   Three would be quite enough thank you!

I can totally relate to those of you having communication difficulties with Barts - unfortunately you just have keep pestering.  I was first referred to them late 2007 and finally got first cycle Feb 2009!!!  In between there was very little communication from them unless I contacted them to find out what the heck was going on!  Its such a shame, because I find them to be lovely people and I have no complaints about the treatment etc - it just their communications which let them down  

Bellini - hang in there hon!  Experimanting in the kitchen sounds like a good call to me!

XXXXX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Peeps

Mandy Congrats hon on et, I had a lovely weekend and yes I am looking forward to my holiday   because appointment is the week after.

Happy Birthday Stephy   

Hi Sezy how you feeling

Hi Bellini   for you my sweet

Hi Peppermint  

Hi Tatti 

Hi Jess  

hello everyone


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all hope you are ok

Zoie, your right its very exciting isnt it, your first so even mre exciting for you xxx

Suzia- Zoie is right, about waiting for your scan as long as you can to ensure you see heartbeat.  I dont think i actually believed I was pregnant until recently when i get a good kicking  , even the scans didnt put my mind at ease.  Good luck with it and keep us posted xxxx

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ladies,

My friend had her ec today and they managed to get 13 eggs!! We'll find out tomorrow how many have fertilised! Soooo excited now. Et will be towards the end of the week. I really can't wait to be back in the 2ww!

Hope everyone else is well?

Mandy xxx


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

That's brill Mandy    

Chelle
xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI all,

mandy 13 eggs is great, god luck for the call tomorrow its so nerv racking waiting.

Kitten ur holiday aint too long now,  then ur appointment 

sezy, i wished i could have 3 next time, but there stupid rules say no  3 aint that muh more, not like all 3 wil take, we are lucky if 1 does. but good god how do the americans cope with 8 babies, i would want to hold my baby when its born not wait 3 months for to be able to breathe.

tatti u will get a date retty quickly, well 4 to 5 months after ur first appointment at barts, then u start on ur next day 21. hopefully not long.

Stephy happy birthday hun  hope u had a good day.

Pepperminty  hello and welcme, hope af comes soon so u can get started, what u doing, ivf, FET?

star congrats on the job hun, soemthing to take ur mind off for a while 

bellini getting closer hope ur staying + keep the pma going.

as for me, well cd21 today feels like af will come at any second, as i ahve that horrid af aroma  if it comes early good, just means i am closer to getting started in may. but have a feeling it will keep me very afey for a week 

love and hugs to everyne hope i didnt forget anyone.

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

Not been posting as have been busy but have been checking up on you all!!

Hi to all - hope you are all well?

*Kitten* - what date was your Barts follow up appointment again?

*Stephy* - Happy belated birthday. Posted you a message on ********. It was my birthday on 16th!x

*Mandy* - Hope all goes well with EC & ET - good luck

*Star * - Good news on new job. Hope you are well?

*Lisa (Jesse4ever)* - Do you have frosties? Didn't have chance to read back on old posts but read you are plannig to start again in May?

Hi to all new ladies and anyone I have missed (apologies!) - good luck with your tx journeys.

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all 

Lisa my appiontment is 12th may   its coming round.

Stephy did you do anything nice yesterday  

Mandy you getting excited 13 is a good number  

Star you alright duck  

Jess you alright nearly time  

Anyone I have missed sorry  

I am having bad AF feel so sick


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Fab news! We have 9 embryos! They are all doing really well. Et is booked for Friday morning but they will call me first thing if there are enough good ones to take them to Blastocyst, in which case et will be Sunday!

We are all really excited now!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mandy thats fab news


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hello all

mandy that is great news, good luck for ET either friday or sunday  bring on the 2ww.

lisa16 i ahve to have 3 afs before we can go again, i dont have no frosties  hoping next cycle we can get some, even thinking of having acupuntre this time to help try and make more or better eggs. we had 8 embies but none to freeze. when i say may af is due about the 25/26 so i need to contact miss tozar then as she will do a womb wash before i start burserlin around the 15th of june. have u got a rough start date yet

kitten, hows work today less busy?

so what is everyone else upto? hopefully something more intresting then me, scraping paint off the floor my lounge is now decorated  kitchen next 

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep still bloomin busy how dear they take me away from FF


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

*Lisa* - I had an appointment at end of Feb and was told could go back on waiting list but would be 4 or 5 months as list now extended, so am hoping to hear for a start in June or July. Just phoned Barts today as got AF and they want to do an aqua scan so waiting for nurses to call back with a date for this - should be within next fortnight. Am going to pester for blood forms that they said they were going to ask GP to do and nothing been sent to GP despite appointment being over a month ago now. Will be on their case for scan appointment as I know how slow they can be getting back to you with dates

*Kitten * - Not too far away now. Just hope you get a quicker start than me and they don't say back on the wait list of 4-5 months for you too!!

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

mandy - goooooood luuuuuuuuuuucccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkk for your ET.
Sending you LOADS of positive vibes.

How are the rest of my lovely Barts ladies ?

AFM, well, I went out for a short stroll into town today and I felt better for it.

My tummy is a bit sore - I'm very windy and I am a bit crampy but I'm hoping it's a good sign.

Love to you all.

Bellini xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lisa i am suprised u had to join the waiting list ofter ur cycle, i would have though they would wait the 3 months and get u started.
when i had to have an aqua scan i called on day 1 and had the scan in day 11 was told not to bed untill start the scan. even after that aqua scan they still wanted me to have a hysteroscopy so to me seamed a waste of time, but if ur waitng to get a call to start treatment then might as well get tests out of the way. maybe we will be cycle buddies along with kitten and star. i think i worked it out i should start dr on the 15th of june, depends when i have the womb wash i guess,

belini not long now hun, hopng ts all a good sign.

kitten sack ur boss for making u work lol

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jess he is retireing soon

Lisa I hope not because it will be 6 months when I have my appointment and they said that I would start around 4-6 months   they don't back on there word.

Hi Belini Hope belly is ok when is your OTD?

Stephy you ok my love 

Star how's you


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

jesse4ever said:


> Pepperminty hello and welcme, hope af comes soon so u can get started, what u doing, ivf, FET?


Hi -sorry for the delay in replying - no real excuses - work, DH, Study, mobile not working so have to wait for live internet feed at work blah blah blah 
Anyway I am starting round 1 SP ICSI on / about 9th April. Cant wait.. really cant wait... trying to stay all positive and happy etc not getting stressed at work (yeah right!) In fact I just want 9th april here NOW 

Hope ladies here are doing well - will catch up proper as soon as poss
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Pepermint   oh its getting close then


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Hope your all doing ok.

Mandy good luck for you and your friend, fingers crossed for you both xxx

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Joke to cheer you up 

This got the
whole of Sydney laughing....
Just imagine sitting in traffic on your
way to work and hearing this. Many Sydney folks heard this on the
FOX FM
morning show in Sydney .
The DJs play a game called 'Mate Match'. The
DJ calls someone at work and ask if they are married or seriously
involved
with someone.
If the contestant answers 'yes', he or she is then asked
3 random yet highly personal questions.

The person is also asked
to divulge the name of their partner with(phone number) for
verification.

If their partner answers those same three questions correctly,
they both win the prize.

The Harbour City dropped to its knees
with laughter and is possibly the funniest thing you've heard yet
.

Anyway, here's how it all went down:

DJ: 'Hey! This is Ed
on FOX-FM. Have you ever heard of 'Mate Match'?'

Contestant:
(laughing) 'Yes, I have.'

DJ: 'Great! Then you know we're giving
away a trip to the Gold Coast if you win. What is your name? First
only
please.'

Contestant: 'Brian.'

DJ: 'Brian, are you married
or what?'

Brian: (laughing nervously) 'Yes, I am married.'

DJ: 'Thank you. Now, what is your wife's name? First only please.'

Brian: 'Sara.'

DJ: 'Is Sara at work, Brian?'

Brian: 'She is gonna kill me.'

DJ: 'Stay with me here,
Brian! Is she at work?'

Brian: (laughing) 'Yes, she's at work.'

DJ: 'Okay, first question - when was the last time you had s*x?'

Brian: 'About 8 o'clock this morning.'

DJ: 'Atta boy,
Brian.'

Brian:
(laughing sheepishly) 'Well...'

DJ: 'Question #2 - How long did it
last?'

Brian: 'About 10 minutes.'

DJ: 'Wow! You really
want that trip, huh? No one would ever have said that if a trip
wasn't at
stake.'

Brian: 'Yeah, that trip sure would be nice.'

DJ:
'Okay. Final question. Where did you have s*x at 8 o'clock this
=morning?

Brian: (laughing hard) 'I, ummm, I, well...'

DJ: 'This
sounds good, Brian. Where was it at?'

Brian: 'Not that it was all
that great, but her mum is staying with us for couple of weeks...'

DJ: 'Uh huh...'

Brian: '...and the Mother-In-Law was in
the shower at the time.'

DJ: 'Atta boy, Brian.'

Brian: 'On
the kitchen table.'

DJ: 'Not that great?? That is more adventure
than the previous hundred times I've done it. Okay folks, I will
put Brian
on hold, get his wife's work number and call her up.

You listen to
this.' [ 3 minutes of commercials follow. ]

DJ: 'Okay audience;
let's call Sarah, shall we?' (Touch tones.....ringing...)

Clerk:
'Kinkos.'

DJ: 'Hey, is Sarah around there somewhere?'

Clerk: 'This is she.'

DJ: 'Sarah, this is Ed with FOX-FM.
We are live on the air right now and I've been talking with Brian
for a
couple of hours now.'

Sarah: (laughing) 'A couple of hours?'

DJ: 'Well, a while now. He is on the line with us. Brian knows not
to give any..answers away or you'll lose.Sooooooo... Do you know
the rules
of 'Mate Match'?'

Sarah: 'No.'

DJ: 'Good!'

Brian:
(laughing)

Sarah: (laughing) 'Brian, what the hell are you up to?'

Brian: (laughing) 'Just answer his questions honestly, okay? Be
completely honest..'

DJ: 'Yeah yeah yeah. Sure. Now, I will ask
you 3 questions, Sarah. If your answers match Brian's answers,
then the
both of you will be off to the Gold Coast for 5 days on us.

Sarah:
(laughing) 'Yes.'

DJ: 'All right. When did you last have s*x,
Sarah?'

Sarah: 'Oh God, Brian....uh, this morning before Brian
went to work.'

DJ: 'What time?'

Sarah: 'Around 8 this
morning.'

DJ: 'Very good. Next question. How long did it last?'

Sarah: '12, 15 minutes maybe.'

DJ: 'Hmmmm. That's close
enough. I am sure she is trying to protect his manhood. We've got
one last
question, Sarah. You are one question away from a trip to the Gold
Coast.
Are you ready?'

Sarah: (laughing) 'Yes.'

DJ: 'Where did
you have it?'

Sarah: 'OH MY GOD, BRIAN!! You didn't tell them that
did you?'

Brian: 'Just tell him, honey.'

DJ: 'What is
bothering you so much, Sarah?'

Sarah: 'Well...'

DJ: Come
on Sarah.....where did you have it?

Sarah: 'Up the a***.....'

They had to call an ambulance for the DJ he thought he was going
to have a heart attack , he could not stop laughing.
Apparently there
was an unusually high call out of the Sydney Police just after
this
conversation , for minor traffic collisions.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys and thank u very much for my bday messages i had a fab day  

and kitten that cracked me up pmsl 

im off for acupunture later i cant wait xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Glad you liked it


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

hahahaha - have just ready the FOX clip... blooming hilarious... im at work and had to not laugh too loudy as in a big open plan office.. that would have taken some explaining.... hahahahaha fantastic u have cheered me up


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Glad honey


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

oh kitten tht was funny lol, where do u find them lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

My Aunt Lelly the Plink


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies,  hope everyone is doing ok - this rubbish rain is horrible, bring on the spring weather!

Mandy - best of luck with your ET tomorrow or Sunday  
Bellini - hope you're still keeping positive, when's your OTD? hope it's not long  
jess4ever - well done on the decorating!
Kitten80 - loved the joke - brought a smile to my face on this miserable day!
Stephy - where are you having acupuncture?  is it local to you?  as I'm near Colchester and am looking to find somewhere to go.

It's very hard trying to keep up with everyone, hope you're all ok.
I'm still stuck at home with a bad back, can't complain really, as would rather be here than at work!
xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Good morning!

I'm on my phone on the train to London.

Transfer is today! There are 4 top grade 8-cell embies,so they are transferring two today and freezing the other two!

Will update later when I will be PUPO!!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Good luck mandy and remeber to relaxe  .

A lady just came in to my shop and she had a full mastarsh I couldn't help but stare   why would you keep it


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

mandy good news hun,  4 8 cells on day 3 is great. enjoy being pupo.

kitten offer her a razor lol

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

OMG Kitten, I'm trying to laugh very quietly because DH is in the next room with a psychotherapy client      That is just so funny!

Mandy - very excited for you all!!

Couple of questions:  What is an aqua scan? and what is a womb wash?  Never heard of these before now and just wondering why you would have them

Had a scan appointment at Barts yesterday.  All went well and everything looks OK.  All my bloods are back except Lupus and chromosomes, and everything is normal and FSH is 4.9    So, just waiting for DH to have  PESA/TESE on 7 April, and then hopefully starting next cycle shortly after that, depending on AF.  Starting to get a little excited now.

Here's a strange thing - when I got on the train yesterday there was a couple sat in the seats in front of me.  I didn't think anything of it, got to Barts, had scan, saw nurse etc - but when I can out of the room, the couple that were on the train were in the waiting room - what are the chances  So if anyone on here was on a train from Southend-on-Sea yesterday, I was the one sat behind you with the bright blue cardigan on!

Hope everyone is feeling good today 

Sezy
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi sezy,

an aqua scan is like a hysteroscopy they use saline to look at the lining of the womb via scan rather then a camera going into the womb, very simple, dont take ong and not that painful, its to look for polyps etc.

a womb wash is the same thing but no camera or scan, its to make the womb clean lol again wil be done while awake.

sounds like its  getting exciting now, not long and u will be injecting. so far i iant met anyone going up to barts yet ont he train, always a first  guess lol my next visit will be begining of june i am guessing, depends on how my af's go.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

There is a lot of strange and wonderful people here  

Why do they do the swomb wash ect I have not been told to have one


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Good Luck Mandy... Enjoy  

Kitten - way too funny  


AFM - potential bad news .. damn rail strike is going to blow my plans out of the window if I have my expected AF at the same time.. truly gutted as already put off tx for 1 month.. told DH i shall be hiring a car and driving into the centre if it happens.. just like everyone else   

Sezy - it wasn't me but it has happened to me in the past, I remember walking through liverpool st stn, seeing a couple, got to barts they were there too, we then took a different tube stn back to liverpool st stn and saw them again - totally bizarre in such a big place 

Have a good rest of friday and a great weekend 
x
x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten a womb wash is to help aid inplantaton, i had it with first ivf and it worked, not saying it will next time, but its worth a go.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

do you ask for it?


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Well I am officially now PUPO! They transferred 2x Grade 1 8-Cell embies this morning. All went well. They were also able to freeze 2x Grade 1 embies (1x 7-Cell and 1x 6-Cell) which is great!

Feeling really positive, OTD is 9th April (my son's birthday!)

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

mandy congrats on being pupo, ur test date is the same as what mine was with jesse. so it will be good news 

rest and put ur feet up.

kitten no i didnt ask for it, as its my last go on nhs they will try everything so i will have that done before cd21 and also taking steriods, anything that might help, miss tozar is really good and will do anything that might help. are u seeing her or a partner

lisa
xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mandy - Congratulations   

Just got my appointment for a Day 6 scan at Barts on Monday.

Hope everyone is well, sending everyone  

Have a great weekend

xx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Mandy, that is great!!!  OMG you must all be soooooo excited!      

Yeah, I've not been offered a womb wash either....do I want one  It sounds a bit like having a valet done ready for the new owner hehehehe    Wonder what it feels like  

It is funny isn't it, how you see random people at the station etc and then see them in the waiting room.  Also saw another couple on the platform where I live yesterday - she was carrying a little case which I recognised as one of those cases that are given our when you get 'the kit':  I wondered if they were going to Barts too, but I didn't see them there - maybe they were going to a different clinic or maybe they were having EC or ET and were in  that room down the corridor......

Pepperminty - flippin' rail strike gonna bugger us up too - DH has his surgical sperm retrieval on the 7th April    We will probably end up driving there - fortunately our appointment is in the afternoon...

XXXXX


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

sezy, is this also ur 3rd cycle have u had ur follow up yet??  feeling wise its like a smear with cramps wile they are doing it, but as long as u take pain killers before hand its not too bad.  only takes a few mins to do.

Pepperminty is it all trains going on strike, got to be honest i didnt know they were going   hope it dont effect ur tx.

jools70  good luck for monday, u doing ivf or fet?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo HOO Mandy  

Jess I am seeing Mrs Tozer she sounds great


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Lisa - Yes its my 3rd ICSI - first two ended in MC (the last one was a MMC).  Had follow-up and miscarriage tests on 4th March and scan yesterday.  Hopefully will get going in about a months time    

Hmmmm, maybe I don't want a womb wash!!

xxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten, miss tozar is really lovely, she makes you feel like a person and not just another file. you will like her. and she will do what is best for u but does sound like they put u into ec far too early, as they dont normally do that untill u have 3 over 18mm.

sezy, sorr you have had 2 mc, they are hard to deal with, after my mmc i lost the bab at 18 weeks, i had to leave it 3 natural afs before i could go again, that was july last year, i saw miss tozar in september and got to start in novemeber but had an abnormal smear come back so had to get that delt with before i could start tx. but this time i can start as soon as i have had 3 natural afs which is in may.

if the have  need one then dont its onl to help implantation so u dont seam to have that issue.

hope u all have a good weekend.

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys i hope ur all well

tatti i go to raj at the holistics center in gt horkesley 01206 617364 he charges £40 for a half hour session

xx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

jesse4ever - I'm doing IVF with ICSI - First time for us, we did the clomid thing before but that didn't work.
Can't wait to see how my follies are doing.

Hi to everyone hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

I just wanted to say that's fab news mandy I'm so pleased for u I hope u have a smooth 2ww. Xx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Stephy, I might look him up.  Hope you're finding it relaxing (and not painful!   ) 

x


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

MOrning all, 

Mandy good luck with 2ww.

Hope everyone else is okidoke xxxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi all, just got back from Barts - Day 6 scan 3 good size follies and 7 still growing.  
The doctor and nurse both said it was a little early and I should book in again for Wednesday.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

hi ladies

Sorry I have been a bit quiet. Well, things are going fairly well here ***touchwood***. Testing this Thursday.

Touchwood Touchwood Touchwood I haven't had any bad spotting or anything like last time.

Please God let this work    

How is everyone??

Bellini xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Jools,

u will have a scan on wednesday and friday and then fingers crossed for ec monday. 10 is a nice number but u might make more between now and wednesday.

belinin god luck for thursday 

lisa
xxxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Do you think it will be that quick  Will they work over the bank holiday?
That would be fantastic!!!!


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Afternoon ladies,

Bellini - Fingers crossed for you 
Jools - Good luck with the forthcoming EC
sending you both lots of     and  

Hope everyone else is plodding along nicely 

AFM - I have had my second Hypnotherapy session today, it was amazing - she put me "under" for about 45mins and yet it felt like about 5... she sent in the direction of my inner health system, visualling all the areas i need to be healthy and ready for my upcoming tx.  I have to say it was truly amazing.  I have lots of little techniques to do to help me stay positive and calm. 
I would definitely recommend it if anyone wants a way to calm/de-stress.  We shall have to see how it actually helps me with the tx though 

Oh well back on with some official work - not the FF surfing i have been doing for the last hour


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

jools, they might lower ur dose and book u in for tuesday next week, but yes it works that fast, unless ur follies slow down u should be ready come monday, i know they work weekend for ET IF needed so i am guessing yes. they only closed xmas daya nd boxing day at xmas. and if they didnt work good friday and monday then they wouldnt get u started when they did.

pepper, i used to have that done years ago, paid lots of money for it too, helped at the time, hopfully its working for you and is useful.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Jesse (Lisa) Yes it really is expensive but if it helps me to be in a better place to let me get through the tx and hopefully have lots of   then i dont care.. although DH doesnt know about it - this is all for me

x


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

jesse4ever - I am shocked that it could be that quick I thought I had ages to go    Thanks for your speedy reply, I kept refreshing to see what you would say lol..........

Really Really EGGCITED now!!   

Bellini - Best of luck for this week

Pepperminty - Hypnotherapy sounds lovely, may have to try that


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

pepper as long as you feels its doing soemthing then its great and worth every penny.

jools yeah u stimm for around 10 days sometimes a little more, then next day so saturday/sunday u will more then likey to ur trigger readyf ro EC next weeks  eeeeek not long 

lisa
xxx

how is everyone else doing? your all quiet


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

stephyandmatt said:


> bookmarkin peeps xxxx


 hi there


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

Skybreeze said:


> *New Home Ladies
> *​


 hi there i have been refered for ivf just recently.can any one plz tell me what is waiting time after 1st appointment at barts fertility clinic . i am new to this board and ttc for 7 years thanx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello fara,

welcome to the forum.

i think barts waiting time for new patients is about 11 weeks. how long ago did you get refered?

lots f lovely ladies here that will answer any questions.

lisaxxx


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

jesse4ever said:


> Hello fara,
> 
> welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


 thanx u so much lisa .my last appointment was on 9th march now i am on waiting list


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

fara said:


> jesse4ever said:
> 
> 
> > Hello fara,
> ...


 the appontment was on barts fertility clinic


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

hi my first appointment was on23rd of feb in barts fertility clinic .and had second appontment 0n 9th march and now i am on barts' waiting list .can any one tell me about waiting time after first appointment thanks.


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well?

Bellini - I can't wait to hear what your result is later this week! I have a really good feeling for you 

Sorry I can't do proper personals but am on my mobile. I'm currently on holiday in Norfolk. Having a really nice time, taking it easy and trying to pretend I'm not waiting!!

Am feeling really really bloated at the moment. And very tired! Can't wait to test next week, I have no patience!!

Take care everyone,

Mandy xxx


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Morning Ladies

Firebolt- I hope you are having a lovely time and enjoying my home county  The weather isnt great is it but better than other areas if the weather reports are to be believed... Lots to do in the county that should help you avoid the chance to test  Lots of   &  on its way for you 

Fara - Not sure of the "official" waiting times, but based on my own experience, I would keep on at them to get you on the info session as soon as possible.  For various reasons my tx was delayed for a year, but everything I have read on these forums is good for Barts except their communication!

sending lots of   to all 

xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's 

Sorry not been on a few day's been ill with a bug  .

Jess you ok my love 

Star, Stephy you ok sweete

Mandy hope your having a relaxing hol and enjoying the pupo  

Hi Peppermint  


Hello to the newbys


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Fara,  are you on the IVF waiting list?  as I am, and had my registration in December, then my consultation in the middle of January, and have been on the waiting list since then. I have been told it could be 4/5 months until the info session, when you collect your drugs and things get moving, which would be May/June for me.  I hope this helps, and I hope you get an appointment quickly.  It's not nice having to wait so long.
Fingers crossed
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Tatti we could be cycle buddies   as I have my follow up in may.


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope so Kitten, I really hope I don't have to wait too much longer, it's doing my head in not knowing when my next appt is  

Will be good to through this with someone else  

 

x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Make some plans to keep you occupied thats what I have done makes it go quicker


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Had an email from Heather to say that I will have more scans on Friday and possible EC on Monday but she said the follies are growing slowly, this could all change by Wed.  Fingers crossed.

Hi to everyone sorry no personals at work, will have a read later and catch up with everyone xx


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

hi tatti thanks for ur answer . they told me that the ivf procedure wil start after 4 month so i am waiting for the letter.hope ur procedure start soon lots of best wishes for u


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

fara the waitng time after your first appointment is around 4 months so if u saw them in march u are looking at june/ july  which wil come round pretty fast, sounds like ur going same time as me, and kitten and maybe steph. i need to contact them on cd1 of my may af which is around the 23rd.

mandy hope ur having a good time  good time to take a relaxing hiloday. if ur feeling bloated that is a good sign 

belini good luck for thrusday not long to go now.

jools u not in for a scan tomorrow normally its on ur first go, mon,wed,fri and then ec mnday if ur going normal.

kitten i am doing ok hun, got af now, got my concieve plus ready for this cycle, might as well try soemthing  did u get any urself or will u just wait? ur hols must be soon?

star hows the job going hun??



lisa
xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

jesse4ever - Oh yes sorry also have a scan booked tomorrow, so had one Mon, booked in for Wed, was told by the nurses I would have one on Friday.  Really hoping EC will be Mon as I won't have to take a day off work on short notice. 

Kitten80 - hope you are feeling better today

Bellini  - Best of luck for Thursdsay    

Hi everyone hope you are all doing well

AFM - Feeling really bloated today, just had to let my belt out to the next notch


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys well we had a breakthrough and i can now start on day 2 which will b anyday now so im hopin to start injectin on thursday yippie    im so   thought  but really happy.

kitten hows u ova then bein ill?

and does anyone no if its ok to travel wiv the drugs as im lookin to go morocco in the next couple of wks if i can xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all hope everyone is ok, sorry i havent been on in a while been feeling a bit low to be honest and couldnt face it all.

Went doctors today and have been signed off of working for 2weeks and he has prescribed me some pills to make me feel better and help with my migraines and not sleeping etc.

I just think I wasnt ready to start a new job after the miscarriage and am gonna take a couple of weeks to sort myself out and decide what career i want to do instead of IT when I am feeling better, sick of being stuck on a phone helping people with stupid IT problems!

Glad everyone is on their journeys now and sounds like a lot of you having some great results   I hope may 25th comes round quickly and we start soon after that  

Love to all xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

starr huni     take all the time u need sweety and just relax and take it easy and may the 25th will b here b4 u no it xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Steph xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

steph glad ur starting finally 

star are thy starting u on the 25th of this month again? i really thought u would have to have a couple of af's before u started again?? i hope u feel better soon, having a mc is so hard so sending massive  


lisa
xxx


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Steph - did you get answers through PALS?

Chelle
xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No Lisa sorry I'm going back may 25th for app then won't have fet till about June xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey chelle no PALS didnt really do anything but at least im movin now xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star we wil be cycle buddies then again, i will be going though tx in june/july, thought this mnth was a little too soon, mentally and physically, even tho once i had jesse i wanted to be pg again..... still do, and the crazt thing is i am addicted to here, not sure if its good thing or bad, as  i read good news but i am so green with envy and jelous, wwishing i had good news, but i am sure everyone here feels the same.


well if there are a few of us i am sure we will bump into each other at barts 

lisa
xxx


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

hi good luck lisa and every one


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Morning 

Star & Lisa - enjoy your time off as much as you can and then when your tx starts again you will be ready for it.
StephyandMatt - wow well done and good luck with your start in the next few days.


Star - I agree - helping ungrateful people fix their PCs is the most soul destroying thing but at least it pays the bills - good luck in your search for something more fulfilling and rewarding - and if you find it let me know so i can consider that as an option too   I was actually asked yesterday what my ideal role is - unfortunately my eyes welled up and i just said "to be a mum".. great way to enjoy a lunch with new girlfriends from work!!! Felt like such a tit i can tell you 

AFM - my DH is desperate for a holiday - for him it has to be via an airport to be considered a holiday, so there i was last night trying to work out the "perfect dates" for holidays if all went to plan.. which is truly annoying as i was doing everything i could to avoid thinking about dates.. grrr.. I have told him i want to holiday in the UK so should be get a pos result i wont be putting any undue strain/pressure on my body and giving it every chance... i think i have got him to agree to a slot of time off work and we can "make a decision" about where closer to the time... how does everyone else cope with this sort of thing??

Hello to everyone i havent directly mentioned  - hoping all is well with you.

have a good day x


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

stephy - really good news to hear you are finally beginning   

star888 - Have a restful two weeks.

Tatti / Fara - We had our first appointment in July 2009, we didn't receive our next appointment until November due to what the Doctor called administration errors, they also lost all our blood tests so had to redo those.
Once I had the appointment in November I emailed the fertility nurses and doctors every few weeks until I was booked in for the information day.  Good luck and I hope you get your appointment soon.

AFM - Scan booked in today at 11:30.

Hi to all


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies, what a miserable day today!

Good news for your upcoming tx Steph - best of luck  

Pepperminty - I'm exactly the same when it comes to dates and trying to book holidays - it's a bit of a pain sometimes.  We always just book things last minute when we know where we are with things. I agree with you though, I would be too worried to fly anywhere if you get a pos result. An extra worry you don't need.  Do what you feel comfortable with.

Jools70 - thanks for the Barts advice, I'll keep on top of them with regards to getting appt - don't want anything going missing!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Afternoon all,

Just got back from Barts - There are 2 folicles on the right and 1 on the left of a decent size, then there are 6 small on the right and another 2 small on the left, they don't think the others will grow that much more. 
I have to have at least 3 otherwise they will abandon the treatment.
They said I have three that are OK but they need to get to 18mm before they will do EC.  So it will not be Monday, maybe later that week. Thats a shame  
Still have to have another scan on Friday and another on Monday.

Sending everyone some


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Tatti,

Did they up your dose? I had the same porblem and they up'd my dose and they were all fine 3 days later.

Hope all is ok by Friday then for you  x


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

star888 said:


> Hi Tatti,
> 
> Did they up your dose? I had the same porblem and they up'd my dose and they were all fine 3 days later.
> 
> Hope all is ok by Friday then for you  x


Star888 - Did you mean Jools? I am on the max dose 450 so they could not increase it. I am on day 9 and they told me they should be bigger by now 
Was a bit disheartened.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

sorry yes Jools! Not with it today feel like a zoombie! These pills my doc gave me knocked me out last night and woke up feeling like im drunk, but I feel chilled and no migraine so all good!

I had the same thing and I am sure I went to about day14! It took a while for me to get my follies to a decent size, then they told me that I may be over responding so had to have blood test to check my hormone level!

I am sure you'll get there! I put hot water bottle on my belly to help them grow oh and made sure my feet were always warm as someone told me cold feet can lead to cold womb! Not sure on that but I did it anyway and my follies did grow nice and big


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Star888 - Thank you for those positive comments, I feel better about it already.  Really sorry to hear your news.  Glad that you are feeling a little better.  Will your DP be treating you this weekend?  I hope so you deserve it


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Jools, good girl! Keep staying positive and relaxed, I hope you get there this week if not Monday's not that far away, everyone reacts differently to the drugs and I was a right slow responder! Lazy follies! ! 

DP is racing Sunday/Monday he does motorbike racing, but I'll see him Friday/Saturday! Think i'm gona do a bootsale Sunday if weather is ok as I am not working, get some extra cash! I also sell jewellery so did a table sale last weekend and done well on my jewellery bits so will see how it goes this weekend 

You upto anything nice?

Hello to everyone else, not long till easter


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Star888 - Oooo jewellery sales aye - Good luck with the boot sale, hope you get some sunshine, although it doesn't look hopeful!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Jools,

dont worry hun, i had 1 lead follie of 16and the restwere smalls, which i was dispaointed. i had scan on wed,fri again on monday and then i was hoping for ec wednesday but even on monday i had to book another scan for wednesday and went for EC on friday. i ended up stimming for 15 days by that time all my smalls had grown i had 25,25,23,23,22,21,19,18. my first and second scan it didnt look like i was going to get more then 3 eggs, and i got 8 

good luck friday.

star nice to see u post again, good luck with the sales 

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank Lisa (Jesse)

I think going into a new job so soon stressed me out and brought everything, just dint think im readt for that, been signed off for 2 weeks, then hope to go on holiday then ill look for a job thats not so stressful. 

Whens your next app?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi star,

i had my follow up apponitment and got the bill thougth today lol not to bad £105 but worth bringing the tx forward or i would be looking at december this year. the letter confirms i will be doing my next tx in june, so to call them when af comes end of may, af came 3 days early this month so its around 23rd.

see with af i dont knwo what to now really, i am normally every 28 days without fail. after failed af i bled for 3 days and not that heavy as expected. this is first natural af since and my af was due yesterday, but i had a couple of days spotting then 2 days of red and today even tho its red its only on wiping (sorry tmi) so yesterday and monday were what i would normally call my cd3 and 4, so making today cd5, but i have counted it as cd4.............. so now no idea when i will ov this month, will start ov sticks in 3 or 4 days, start early to be n the safe side, plus i am taking my temp, but i aint been checking the time, just taking it when i wake up. so no idea when af will come so i guess i will exect that from the 26th of april if i am now on a 26 days cycle or even 25.

anone else had af effected since getting a bfn?

i guess i could be counting wrong, maybe the first 2 heavy days which i coulnt as cd3 and 4 are really 1 and 2, and i only bleed for 3 or 4 days in total but that would make me have a 24 day cycle. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr help!!!!!!!!!! anyone know how i can check to see what is cd1 or not?


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

You girls are wonderful you always know how to make us feel better.  Feeling a lot more positive this evening and I'm now off to do my injections, got bad cramps so think I will have to call it a night.

jesse4ever / star - you are great xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Jools hope you feel better, and thats what we're all here for, to help each other through


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps

Yay Stephy galad they got there **** in gear  

Star hope your appointment go's well

Hi everyone


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

what appointment? Mines not till 25th May, hopefully speak to u before then! x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi girls.... just nipped by to show you my new signature....>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you tested then Bellini?  

Star I thought it was the 5th I totally read that wrong


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

did you mean ET 18th March? I'm confused!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Bellini that was for!


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I've been getting faint positives since Sunday and so at lunchtime I bit the bullet and did a digital clearblue.

Pregnant 2-3


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Bellini! That BFP was not there when I read your last post I swear!

I am so happy for you, all the best xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats belinni u got twins then                    

to show 2 to 3 weeks now its got to be twins.

lisa
xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

that would be awesome.... but we only have 1 spare room so if they are then I hope they're 2 boys or 2 girls!

But actually, as long as I am sent a healthy baby/babies then I'm happy.

Still panicking as it's early days but I have to just be positive. xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Before I go to bed just want to say fantastic news Bellini. 
Well done you xxx
    

ps. We also have a kitten called millie


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

thank you ladies.

sending you all my love and babydust.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo hoo Looks like 2nd time is the lucky one I feel so   for next round .

Congrats Bellini so pleased for you


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Bellini - congratulations      

Big     to all our BFN's

Not much to report from me, still down regging, and still got 2 weeks til my next scan, it just feeling like nothing is happening at the moment!

Loads of       to us all whatever stage we are at.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey peeps how r u all?

bellini wot wonderful news huni i hope ur planin lots of rest and get spoiled rotten    xx

kitten hows u hun how u feelin?

star sweet i hope ur feelin a bit better, and i hope u get nice weather for a boot sale xx

snowwhite i hope ur bearin up it all feels a bit drggin at times but we will all get there xx

jools jesse and tatti i hope u all gravy to  

well more of an update for me .................  im startin dr injections 2morrow omg im well excited but a bit nervous bout doin the injections again but im sure i will b fine   yippie xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo hoo Go Stephy go stephy  , I am good thanks hon , tecnicly this is your 2nd go so you should have your BFP


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

there classin it as my 1st go still so i will still only have one embie put bac but just hope and pray i make it that far and that i get my dream come true


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Good luck for injections again steph, im sure you'll be fine


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

good luck stephy u will be fine.

sw how long u been dr for already, i only dr for 15 days.

belinii have u told barts yet if so when if ur scan?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Everthing will be fine honey


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

does anyone know bout flyin wiv dr drugs?? and if u can??


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats Bellini   

Chelle
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't no Stphy are you off anywhere nice?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

we want to go to morocco in the next 2wks hun i hope it will b ok to go if not i will have to wait


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

whens your Baceline scan?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i will find that out 2morrow. but last time i d regged for 2wks and that werent long enough as my womb was still to thick so i will prob d reg for 3 weeks this time. but i wont b bookin till i no but i do hope i can go get some sun


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Me to getting fed up with this cold weather  

Well at least its bank holiday this weekend  

Any plans anyone?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning ladies,

kitten no plans here its suppose to be wet  my family are not big on easter either so no get togethers. so maybe some gardening if its dry, maybe go to harvester but that sit for me.

sure hope someone else has somehting better to do lol

lisa
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tomorrow I am going to see Clash of the Titans then decorating


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Not much to report today, still getting cramping pains in my tummy today, is this normal, maybe it's the follies doubling in size    Have to go and collect more Menopur today as the pharmacy at Barts will be closed all weekend and I need to restock.  Pain they are not open tomorrow as I have an appointment at 11:20.

Kitten 80 - Me too, thought it was going to be nice this weekend.  Off to Zizzi's on Sunday as they have a special deal at the moment buy one meal get the other for £1 Wooooo hooooooo   
I've heard that Clash of the Titans is better if you see it in 2D rather than 3D Enjoy  

jesse4ever - Wrap up warm for your gardening  

stephyandmatt - Hope you get to go, I would love some sun, think we will have to wait until later in the year.

Sending everyone easter bunnies


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten i am still decorating lol, finished the lounge but have kitens, loo, bedroom to do, so maybe do the kitchen over the weekend. but front garden needs a weed.

jools, what a pain to go all that way, where do u live? as i have a few spare here, well i wont need them untill june. strange aint it i didnt get pain, no cramps during stimming, i thought ov was coming because i had ewcm after trigger. not long now hun.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New homes this way >>* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233099.msg3690592#msg3690592


----------

